# Seguimento Sul - Março 2013



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Stromberg (1 Mar 2013 às 09:10)

Neve no alentejo:

Duas fotos tiradas no mesmo local á mesma hora do dia para ver a diferença dos dois nevões em São Sebastião da Giesteira nos ultimos 10 anos :

30 de Janeiro de 2006 ás 9h30 da manhã







28 de Fevereiro de 2013 ás 9h30 da manhã


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2013 às 09:22)

Obviamente muito mais frio em 2006. No caldeirão havia neve aos 450m e ontem nada.

de 2006 antes de chegar ao Barranco do Velho...


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2013 às 22:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens ao final da tarde e noite fria.

Máxima: 14.7ºC
mínima: 2.6ºC
actual: 7.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2013 às 22:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (15h53)
Temperatura mínima = 1,6 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*Tempo muito frio  num dia de céu quase limpo. Geada moderada pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,6 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2013 às 14:20)

Aí está o ventinho de sueste com as portas e janelas a bater... E que dia frio este, com um sol muito desmaiado.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2013 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (13h13)
Temperatura mínima = 4,8 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia; vento moderado de sueste pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,6 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Aurélio (2 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

Bom dia de céu muito nublado por aqui, com alguns intervalos de céu quase limpo ...
Destaque maior para o vento moderado a forte de Leste ...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2013 às 05:03)

Aqui por Silves chove moderado a forte há mais de meia hora seguida. Levo já 10,5mm acumulados em Silves. Uma linha de instabilidade relativamente estacionária está a afectar toda a zona num eixo Silves-Almancil.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2013 às 05:09)

13,2mm foi o acumulado que a linha de instabilidade já referida deixou em Silves, estando neste momento já mais a Norte. No Sítio das Fontes a precipitação foi menor, visto a linha ter ficado mais a Norte, com 5,2mm acumulados.


----------



## aoc36 (3 Mar 2013 às 08:02)

ecobcg disse:


> 13,2mm foi o acumulado que a linha de instabilidade já referida deixou em Silves, estando neste momento já mais a Norte. No Sítio das Fontes a precipitação foi menor, visto a linha ter ficado mais a Norte, com 5,2mm acumulados.




por aqui rendeu 5 mm com muito vento a mistura


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2013 às 09:19)

Estremoz: manhã de vento moderado e alguma chuva 

No Algarve, a passagem a regime de aguaceiros pós-frontal pode dar origem ao surgimento de trovoadas nas próximas horas, especialmente a sotavento (segundo as imagens do SAT24).


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2013 às 09:28)

Faro com 0,4mm. Sei que choveu apenas pelos pingos de chuva nos vidros dos automóveis. O dia está muito nublado com vento moderado de sueste. Esperemos que chova mais.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2013 às 09:33)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Loulé praticamente não choveu dessa linha da madrugada. (*edit*9:30:chove agora neste preciso momento).
No sotavento parece estar a acumular bem e fiquei surpreendido com o acumulado em Silves. Muito bom


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2013 às 09:48)

Chove forte neste momento!
No radar nota-se instabilidade a surgir imediatamente a seguir a costa para terra nomeadamente no Sotavento. É claramente uma situação favorável aqui para o nosso canto (entrada de sueste) e que os modelos ficam sempre um pouco baralhados, como em tudo, de resto, aqui para este cantinho.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Mar 2013 às 10:01)

trovoadas disse:


> No radar nota-se instabilidade a surgir imediatamente a seguir a costa para terra nomeadamente no Sotavento. É claramente uma situação favorável aqui para o nosso canto (entrada de sueste) e que os modelos ficam sempre um pouco baralhados, como em tudo, de resto, aqui para este cantinho.



Situação instável até ao meio da tarde, com aguaceiros e talvez possibilidade de algumas trovoadas isoladas. Melhoria geral do tempo para o final da tarde.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui por Loulé praticamente não choveu dessa linha da madrugada. (*edit*9:30:chove agora neste preciso momento).
> No sotavento parece estar a acumular bem e fiquei surpreendido com o acumulado em Silves. Muito bom



Até eu fiquei surpreendido! Mas choveu quase ininterruptamente desde as 04h10 até às 05h00, e sempre de forma moderada a forte. As estações aqui à volta (Algoz, Almancil...) não passaram dos 5mm, mas pelo radar vê-se também que a zona de Silves-Alcantarilha terá sido a mais afectada...

De momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 16,6ºC e vento moderado de SE.

E é impressão minha, ou os modelos deram um belo corte na precipitação para amanhã?


----------



## amando96 (3 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

11.5mm, 14.7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Mar 2013 às 12:35)

0,6mm


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Até eu fiquei surpreendido! Mas choveu quase ininterruptamente desde as 04h10 até às 05h00, e sempre de forma moderada a forte. As estações aqui à volta (Algoz, Almancil...) não passaram dos 5mm, mas pelo radar vê-se também que a zona de Silves-Alcantarilha terá sido a mais afectada...
> 
> De momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 16,6ºC e vento moderado de SE.
> 
> E é impressão minha, ou os modelos deram um belo corte na precipitação para amanhã?



Como se costuma dizer...quando a esmola é muita o pobre desconfia...

O modelado até ao momento está algo estranho...é daquelas situações em que se vê que nunca se passará assim nem parecido. Basta ver hoje em que passou uma linha de instabilidade para esses lados que os modelos nem a viam (só viam precipitação a sotavento), pelo menos os de larga escala. Ainda agora dei uma olhadela ao Aladin e está muito parecido ao ECM, com a precipitação a ficar confinada praticamente ao Algarve, com alguns núcleos dispersos pelo continente, numa situação que me parece ser claramente convectiva. O GFS parece que anda perdido...
Da análise que faço neste momento é que há boas perspectivas para o Algarve em geral agora se serão 30,40 ou 70mm até Quarta-feira, isso já não sei. Vamos ver!
Para esta tarde o Aladin coloca um núcleo de precipitação forte a entrar pelo sotavento. No radar nota-se um núcleo interessante a sul do sotavento. A ver se sobe para terra.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

Boas, vai chovendo fraco com 10,0ºC e 75% HR. Rajada máxima de 52,6 km/h. Mínima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2013 às 13:12)

Boas, por aqui, tem chovido e já levo um acumulado de 8 mm até agora. Agora, está a ficar de noite e já ouvi um trovão ao longe. Estas entradas de sueste são das melhores aqui.  Diz-me a experiência que entradas de sueste com trovoadas e se elas fizerem sentir amanhã e 3ªfeira, o acumulado será  superior ao modelado.

Assim, por alto, o ECM tem 29 mm para amanhã e 50 mm para 3ªfeira, aqui para Olhão.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Mar 2013 às 15:44)

1,5mm acumulados, vento forte com rajada de 51 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos. 10,3ºC.

Entretanto a SE está algo negro..


----------



## Carla Faro (3 Mar 2013 às 18:43)

Boa tarde o tempo aqui por Faro esta bastante instavel, muito vento alguma chuva mas trovoada ainda nada.
Julgo que a noite ira continuar a soprar o vento e choverá, vamos ver


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2013 às 19:55)

Apenas 1 aguaceiro da parte da tarde. Não voltou a chover mais mas o tempo está a carregar novamente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Mar 2013 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, só choveu durante a manhã, a tarde foi nublada mas sem chuva. Impressionante, estava o mar na Fuzeta estava a deitar fora, bom se isto ocorrer a maior precipitação coincidindo com a maré cheia haverá algumas inundações.

De referir, que o ECM coloca 31 mm para amanhã e 37 mm para 3ªfeira nesta zona. 

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC
actual: 14.5ºC

Precipitação: 8 mm


----------



## amando96 (3 Mar 2013 às 21:02)

14mm

Ainda foi um bocado...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2013 às 08:04)

10,3ºC e 0,3mm com vento forte, rajada máx de 69,8 km/h. 993,9 hPa.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 08:32)

Boas,

Por aqui está um verdadeiro dia de temporal. Vento muito forte de Sueste e chuva moderada contínua.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Belo dia de Inverno!
A madrugada foi marcada pelo vento moderado a forte de Sueste, com rajada máxima de *69,2km/h*. 

Neste momento a chuva marca a sua presença de forma moderada e contínua, levando neste momento *6mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.O vento médio está nos 36,1km/h.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2013 às 09:05)

Muito vento e pouca chuva, apenas 3,4mm. O prato principal é daqui a umas poucas horas.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 09:20)

Temos de ter atenção ao efeito orográfrico...estou espantado com os acumulados que o pessoal relata aqui, que nada têm a ver com o que tem precipitado aqui. Tem estado sempre a chover de forma contínua e moderada já lá vão umas 2 horas.
Eu não quero mentir mas já vamos a caminho dos 20mm...
Quanto aos próximos dias não sei mas há muita precipitação na calha. Acho que a serras de Monchique, Caldeirão e Monte Figo podem ver acumulados muito interessantes como de resto todo o Algarve em geral.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Mar 2013 às 09:28)

Aqui a chuva teima em não subir no mapa e não passa do Algarve, vamos ver se não se vai ser outro fiasco por aqui.
Vento com rajadas de 43,9 Km/h


----------



## dASk (4 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

É muito bom quye chova bastante aí pelo sotavento que no próximo fim de semana vou estar em Alcoutim e quero tirar umas boas fotos e videos das enchentes das ribeiras, tipo.. foupana, vascão, odeleite bem como os seus afluentes (barrancos)


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 10:01)

Entretanto aqui não pára! Sempre com a mesma cadência! Que bela chuva!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2013 às 10:22)

Muita parra ... pouca uva, somente 6 mm acumulados, a ver se isto melhora quando começarem os aguaceiros e as trovoadas o que deve acontecer esta tarde !


----------



## Carla Faro (4 Mar 2013 às 10:30)

Bom dia, em Faro esta muito vento alias, foi a noite toda juntamente com alguma chuva, um temporal valente!
Nem imagino como estará a praia de Faro, um caos com certeza..........


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2013 às 10:31)

Eu aqui parece que levo 31.5mm e até os terrenos que foram lavrados estão a alagar, tal como relvados 

Está um vento fortíssimo, pena não ter o anemómetro funcional.

Esta tarde haverá mesmo trovoada? estou sem UPS no PC...


----------



## Carla Faro (4 Mar 2013 às 10:32)

Espero que não haja trovoada por aqui, não gosto nadinha, senão ai fico o espectaculo completo.....


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2013 às 10:40)

O acumulado por aqui subiu para os *11,6mm*.
O vento continua moderado com rajadas, de SE.


----------



## sielwolf (4 Mar 2013 às 10:43)

Belo temporal aqui em Monchique.
Chove intensamente desde manhã com rajadas de vento muito fortes.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 11:08)

Continua a chover por aqui moderado e continuo com períodos mais intensos.

6 mm onde Aurélio? Faro ou Santa Bárbara? Não deixa de ser estranho pois aqui tem chovido muito. O acumulado do amando96 retrata bem o que tem chovido nesta zona. Não deve andar muito longe...

Pelo radar parece que vamos entrar num período mais intenso de precipitação. A continuar assim facilmente haverá zonas com acumulados de 60mm ou mais no final do dia e estou a falar de zonas nas serras do barrocal, sem contar com as serras mais elevadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 11:20)

Alguém, já reparou nas ondas na nossa costa. Ondas de 4.5 metros de altura significativa, estamos a 0.5 m do aviso vermelho e a altura máxima das ondas anda pelos 9 metros.  Engraçado, que o IPMA prevê as ondas mais altas junto ao Cabo de São Vicente no aviso. 

Por aqui, vai chovendo e o vento anda muito forte por estas bandas, sigo com 12 mm acumulados até ao momento. 

Isto suestada sem trovoada é muito pobre.


----------



## sielwolf (4 Mar 2013 às 11:26)

*52 mm* acumulados em Monchique


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2013 às 11:36)

Por aqui a chuva parou de momento. Sigo com *14,2mm *acumulados e vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos nos 41,8km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2013 às 11:40)

Estremoz: 8,8 ºC e 991 hPa. Períodos de chuva com vento moderado com rajadas de sueste.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 11:43)

Destaque para o vento agora com rajadas muito fortes! Continua a chuva um pouco mais fraca agora.


----------



## trepkos (4 Mar 2013 às 12:09)

Chove bem há várias horas.

De vez em quando vai-se ouvindo o vento a 'uivar'.

Excelente dia de inverno!


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 12:28)

Por aqui já parou de chover e o sol já quer aparecer. O vento abrandou um pouco!
Está quase bom para a praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 12:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui já parou de chover e o sol já quer aparecer. O vento abrandou um pouco!
> Está quase bom para a praia



O radar já avariou, nada funciona a 100%, falha sempre algo.  Por aqui, choveu o que o Foreca previa, a ver se a tarde vem animada.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2013 às 12:53)

Parece que a tarde vai ser de aguaceiros... vamos ver se a chuva se intensifica. 11,4mm é o melhor deste inverno mas parece sempre pouco.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 12:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O radar já avariou, nada funciona a 100%, falha sempre algo.  Por aqui, choveu o que o Foreca previa, a ver se a tarde vem animada.



Nada funciona bem no que toca à meteorologia no Algarve É o local de maior incógnita meteorológica do país!
Agora até o radar deu o béubéu...as estações do interior também ficaram maradas. Enfim isto só está preparado para tempo anti-ciclónico, altas temperaturas e babes a passear com elas ao léu
Entretanto regressou a chuva de forma fraca.


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2013 às 13:00)

Deu tréguas durante uns 10 minutos e recomeçõu, 44.5mm, as ribeiras devem ir bem cheias


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2013 às 13:26)

Já viram o vento que faz na Serra de Monchique em Fóia!? 








[/URL]  
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*99,4 km/h de média*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Mar 2013 às 13:31)

Thomar disse:


> Já viram o vento que faz na Serra de Monchique em Fóia!?
> 
> *99,4 km/h de média*



E já está a diminuir...


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2013 às 14:30)

Ninguem tira umas fotos ás ondas ou ás ribeiras finalmente cheias de agua?


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 14:44)

Por aqui, o acumulado subiu para os 17 mm, mas neste momento não chove.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 14:46)

A ribeira do Cadoiço aqui perto já leva água barrenta! A ver se chove o suficiente para rebentar o "olho" que serve de nascente principal a este curso de água Louletano

Por agora céu encoberto mas sem chuva e está muito escuro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

Deixo aqui alguns acumulados até agora no Algarve:

Almancil: 24.1 mm
Vilamoura: 21.3 mm
Tavira:19.49 mm
Olhão: 17 mm
Faro (Região de Turismo): 12.0 mm

Acumulados na Andaluzia:

Ayamonte: 15.6 mm
Cartaya: 15.0 mm
Cádiz: 5.0 mm

O Sueste perdeu as trovoadas, coisa rara.  trovoadas onde anda as tuas amigas.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2013 às 15:18)

Depois de uma pausa, recomeça a chover por aqui, de forma fraca.

PS: Corrijo... chove bem forte agora e céu muito escuro!


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2013 às 15:22)

Thomar disse:


> *99,4 km/h de média*



A essa hora passava lá este jet dos níveis baixos, e com estes baixos geopotenciais actuais (apenas 1250m aos 850hpa), essa corrente circula mais baixa do que normalmente. Até admira não faltar electricidade na estação.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 15:29)

Aqui em Loulé choveu bem mais que me Almancil! E é engraçado porque fica aqui a uns 5km em linha recta para sueste/sul. Claramente houve um grande efeito orográfico o que ainda assim não deixa de impressionar porque estou a apenas 180m de altitude. No meu caso não tenho dados para confirmar mas estou-me apoiando na base empírica e no registo do nosso colega amando96 que mora numa zona interior do centro Algarvio. 
No entanto parece que ainda nem a meio vamos. Pelas previsões há muito mais na calha e até parece que será o litoral do sotavento o mais afectado e o Algarve no geral. Vamos ver!

Se for para chatear...vai mesmo chover! As batatas semeadas à dias já andam a nadar em água! Com uma bocado de azar apodrecem todas

algarvio1980 por acaso já tenho saudades delas mas não faço a miníma por onde param. Há que ter esperança que apareçam, essas e as outras de airbags ao léu


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 18:03)

Volta a chover desta vez intensamente! O radar de Loulé (cavalos) "morreu". Estamos às "escuras" agora e chove copiosamente por estes lados.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Mar 2013 às 18:10)

13,7mm por aqui, vento forte o dia todo, e ainda continua. 10,7ºC. Rajada máxima de 72,4 km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 18:23)

Por aqui, a tarde foi calma e aquém das expectativas. Nem 20 mm tenho, a ver se cai uma célula aqui para deixar 20 mm em 30 minutos.  O radar apanhou chuva constipou-se e o pluviómetro da estação do Aeroporto de Faro é uma vergonha estar avariado desde do Verão e sendo estação referência com normais é a morte da estação.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2013 às 18:31)

Parece que a tarde foi tranquila...











E a areia que desapareceu até nem foi muita... ficou um muro com 1,5m...


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2013 às 18:33)

Vendo pelo sat vem aí festa


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 18:47)

amando96 disse:


> Vendo pelo sat vem aí festa



Venha ela e com faísca à mistura


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2013 às 18:54)

Fotos fixes Agreste


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2013 às 19:15)

A classe operária não tem dinheiro para comprar um equipamento decente de maneira que isto é tudo o mais amador possível. O cenário natural ajuda.


























Nem sabes o trabalho que dá ir até à barrinha (barra Faro-ilha da Barreta) a pé (aliás nem lá cheguei) ... as areias vão andando e cada vez está mais longe do estacionamento do carro. Estava tudo liso por causa do vento. 

Estranhamente não fui o único a ter a mesma ideia. E frio, nenhum.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Mar 2013 às 19:15)

Chuva torrencial entre as 18:00 e as 18:30! 

Meia hora de autêntico dilúvio. Muita água nas ruas!!!


----------



## dASk (4 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Bem lá vou ter eu que ir este fim de semana ao algarve tirar umas fotos as ribeiras do sotavento que o pessoal aqui gosta de ver as coisas in loco. Espero que chova bem mais ao longo da semana.. a minha ribeira do vascão já deve fazer aquele barulho que eu tanto gosto


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

dASk disse:


> Bem lá vou ter eu que ir este fim de semana ao algarve tirar umas fotos as ribeiras do sotavento que o pessoal aqui gosta de ver as coisas in loco. Espero que chova bem mais ao longo da semana.. a minha ribeira do vascão já deve fazer aquele barulho que eu tanto gosto



Já deve haver muita água a descer as serras...No caldeirão o acumulado já deve de ir para cima dos 50mm e continua a chover agora em regime de aguaceiros por vezes bem fortes. Os modelos não conseguem prever com exactidão estas situações e a precipitação prevista anda muito aos saltos e sem grandes acumulados horários, ainda assim para as próximas 36h há muita precipitação prevista um pouco por todo o Algarve. 
Pela experiência que tive agora de um aguaceiro bastante intenso que durou cerca de 10min os acumulados podem disparar bastante em algumas zonas. Uma zona que leve com 2 ou 3 células destas ou até mais fortes pode ter grandes acumulados.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mar 2013 às 21:04)

Só animação aí para o Sul, pelas imagens de radar tem células bastante boas para verem trovoada.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2013 às 21:41)

14,2mm hoje. Não há trovoadas Miguel e a chuva tem sido pouca.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Só animação aí para o Sul, pelas imagens de radar tem células bastante boas para verem trovoada.



Nem por isso... só algumas pingas neste momento...trovoadas nem sinal! Foi tudo para Espanha, como sempre...

De resto, o acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos *16,2mm* e em Silves está nos *18,7mm*.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Mar 2013 às 22:07)

18mm?

isso quer dizer que em 1 dia chove metade da normal para todo  mês d Março.  
é excelente, não?

gostava também de deixar a minha enérgica concordância com o algarvio1980: é inadmissivel a estação de Faro estar KO.
Um dos maiores problemas de seguimento é o facto de muitas estações do IM estarem avariadas ou a reportar dados pouco credíveis.

Acho mais fiável as descrições dos colegas do algarve (todos os do forum) e em particular o ecobg que tem na sua assinatura o link para as estações.
Que os outros colegas façam o mesmo, pf, por uma questão de serviço público (ao qual não são obrigados, claro)

cps


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2013 às 22:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> 18mm?
> 
> isso quer dizer que em 1 dia chove metade da normal para todo  mês d Março.
> é excelente, não?
> ...



Por muito que me custe admitir os modelos não davam mais do que isto que choveu, mas nem o sueste já nos ajuda como ajudavam antigamente ...
Temos metade do normal em Março? Se calhar é porque este mês, perdeu a maior parte da precipitação que tinha e em vez de um mês de Inverno se tornou ao longo do tempo um mês de Primavera ......
Tinha um feeling que o dia de hoje não daria muita coisa ... tenho mais expectativas para amanhã ....


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2013 às 22:17)

48.2mm  já não cai nada de jeito há umas horas, VRSA/Tavira parece que estão a levar com umas células, as que não vão passear a a espanha


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

Agreste disse:


> 14,2mm hoje. Não há trovoadas Miguel e a chuva tem sido pouca.



É sempre um cargo dos trabalhos para chover algo de jeito no litoral Algarvio! O Algarve que todos temos em mente está da A22 para baixo 
O calor e o sol esse é bem repartido um pouco por todo o Algarve. Nestas situações (massas de ar muito húmidas) as serras fazem o seu papel de absorver  grande parte da chuva.
Bom com o começo da convectividade vamos ver o que calha ao sotavento. Parece que vem aí um "comboio" de instabilidade apontado a essa zona.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 22:31)

c.bernardino disse:


> 18mm?
> 
> isso quer dizer que em 1 dia chove metade da normal para todo  mês d Março.
> é excelente, não?
> ...



Se pudesse já tinha uma estação a emitir dados daqui de Loulé. Deixa ver como corre a vida mas gostava de ter uma já para a próxima temporada. MAs como isto anda já nem sei se fico por cá (Portugal) ou não. Enfim...


----------



## amando96 (4 Mar 2013 às 22:37)

Volta a cair...

Eu ando a pensar em falar com a câmara e tentar instalar uma estação, acho de interesse público pois é uma zona onde todos se guiam pela de Faro, mas não tem nada a ver, poderia ser feito através de ou com apoio de alguma escola, o pessoal nos cursos de ciências deve ter um bocado de interesse.

E uma estação decente é uma gota de água num oceano de fundos.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Mar 2013 às 22:40)

Já agora não há a hipótese de muitos valores de precipitação estarem aldrabados por causa do forte vento que se fez sentir?
Há uma grande disparidade nos valores de precipitação...Sendo assim há zonas relativamente próximas com mais do do dobro acumulado e acreditem aqui tem chovido mesmo muito.


----------



## Agreste (4 Mar 2013 às 22:52)

Em Faro há provavelmente 3 horas que não chove. Caiu um aguaceiro ao final da tarde.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora não há a hipótese de muitos valores de precipitação estarem aldrabados por causa do forte vento que se fez sentir...
> Há uma grande disparidade nos valores de precipitação...Sendo assim há zonas relativamente próximas com mais do do dobro acumulado e acreditem aqui tem chovido mesmo muito.



Existem locais como por exemplo a vila da Lousã, que devido a se situar ao abrigo da serra a precipitação é extremamente menor do que uma localidade uma dezena de km de diferença (por ex: V. N. Poiares).

Tentarei registar um vídeo onde esse efeito seja visível.

Outro exemplo, no Oeste, Nazaré tem pouca precipitação, e escassos kms depois a Cela é extremamente chuvosa.

Orografia em destaque.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora não há a hipótese de muitos valores de precipitação estarem aldrabados por causa do forte vento que se fez sentir...
> Há uma grande disparidade nos valores de precipitação...Sendo assim há zonas relativamente próximas com mais do do dobro acumulado e acreditem aqui tem chovido mesmo muito.



Hoje, era visível daqui de Olhão o manto de nuvens no interior, com a Serra de Monte Figo completamente tapada de nuvens. Aliás, acredito que tenha chovido muito mais do que aqui. A ver se não vai tudo para a Espanha, como é costume, quero ter trovoadas mas elas não querem nada comigo.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Parece é que se vai formar um comboio de células a caminho da Andaluzia como já se tornou hábito ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2013 às 23:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece é que se vai formar um comboio de células a caminho da Andaluzia como já se tornou hábito ....



Só com a movimentação da depressão mais para E, para que o sentido seja SN aí é que acredito mais, neste momento o cenário é mais esse seja radar seja satélite indicam bem o comboio para a Andaluzia. Vamos ver se amanhã vai chover alguma coisa, depois do flop da tarde, a coisa continua bastante fraca.


----------



## frederico (4 Mar 2013 às 23:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Por muito que me custe admitir os modelos não davam mais do que isto que choveu, mas nem o sueste já nos ajuda como ajudavam antigamente ...
> Temos metade do normal em Março? Se calhar é porque este mês, perdeu a maior parte da precipitação que tinha e em vez de um mês de Inverno se tornou ao longo do tempo um mês de Primavera ......
> Tinha um feeling que o dia de hoje não daria muita coisa ... tenho mais expectativas para amanhã ....



Curiosamente na normal 41-70 o mês de Março, no Algarve, é o mais chuvoso do ano ou o segundo mais chuvoso: depende da estação. As médias rondam os 90 mm. Na normal 61-90 as médias rondam os 40 mm... para Março.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2013 às 23:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,8 ºC (20h16)
Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 991 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado ao longo do dia; vento moderado, com rajadas de sueste pela manhã. Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderados * *Pressão mínima de 989 hPa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,6 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Mar 2013 às 23:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Temos metade do normal em Março? Se calhar é porque este mês, perdeu a maior parte da precipitação que tinha e em vez de um mês de Inverno se tornou ao longo do tempo um mês de Primavera ......



É um facto que Abril é mais chuvoso que Março.
Curiosamente parece haver uma tendência para o aumento de precipitação em Março.  Penso que é o que indicam os dados climatológicos para Faro.
1980-2010 tem mais precipitação em março do que no perido 1970-2000. Penso...

mas realmente é interessante o facto de abril ser mais chuvoso.

abc


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> É um facto que Abril é mais chuvoso que Março.
> Curiosamente parece haver uma tendência para o aumento de precipitação em Março.  Penso que é o que indicam os dados climatológicos para Faro.
> 1980-2010 tem mais precipitação em março do que no perido 1970-2000. Penso...
> 
> ...



Normalmente quando o Outono é chuvoso, apenas tende em repetir a partir de Março, ora o que acontece em especial nos ultimos 20 anos é que os Invernos tem sido muito mais secos do que o habitual (Dez a Fevereiro), conforme indicam os relatorios do IPMA, e como o Frederico já indicou assumindo que os dados estão correctos, parece que as Primaveras mais chuvosas (Março a Maio) andam de mãos dadas com os anos mais secos, ou pelo menos com os Invernos mais secos ....


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2013 às 09:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Nem por isso... só algumas pingas neste momento...trovoadas nem sinal! Foi tudo para Espanha, como sempre...
> 
> De resto, o acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos *16,2mm* e em Silves está nos *18,7mm*.



A chuva parece que passa sempre ao teu lado...pelo radar vê-se que ouve uma zona de muita instabilidade durante toda a madrugada aí a Oeste. Deve ter cortado por Portimão/Monchique.
Dá a entender que choveu muito durante a noite nessa zona.

Por aqui apenas alguns aguaceiros e agora aguarda-se a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2013 às 09:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Normalmente quando o Outono é chuvoso, apenas tende em repetir a partir de Março, ora o que acontece em especial nos ultimos 20 anos é que os Invernos tem sido muito mais secos do que o habitual (Dez a Fevereiro), conforme indicam os relatorios do IPMA, e como o Frederico já indicou assumindo que os dados estão correctos, parece que as Primaveras mais chuvosas (Março a Maio) andam de mãos dadas com os anos mais secos, ou pelo menos com os Invernos mais secos ....



Ainda bem que assim é.
Imaginem que depois de um inverno seco, tinham uma primavera seca? 

Faro, aeroporto, segue com 30,8mm neste evento. 
Faltam 9mm para a média mensal.

O que vier a mais, será para culmatar o que choveu a menos no inverno.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2013 às 09:49)

30,8mm?


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2013 às 10:20)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda bem que assim é.
> Imaginem que depois de um inverno seco, tinham uma primavera seca?
> 
> Faro, aeroporto, segue com 30,8mm neste evento.
> ...



Mas de onde me tiras tu esse valor se a estação está OFF, há uma eternidade e tendo eu estado o dia inteiro em Faro ontem basicamente garanto-te que não choveu nem lá perto desse valor.
A estação de Turismo de Faro encontra-se para aí 1 km desviado do Aeroporto e tem desde o dia 1 Março acumulados 21,4 mm, e ontem depois do Almoço muito pouco choveu somente 1/2 aguaceiros muito rápidos ...

Esse valor que indicas não pode ser da estação do Aeroporto de Faro, se não funciona ... como tens valores, desculpa mas não acredito nesse valor.
Todas as estações em redor tem valores inferiores ...

Quanto ao dia de hoje, está um belo dia de sol .... até ao momento !


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2013 às 10:56)

Parece que vem aí instabilidade para a tarde! Agora resta saber o que calhará a cada um visto ser um regime convectivo. Vai ser uma questão de sorte mas já não acredito em grandes acumulados, sendo que no geral talvez caiam mais uns 20mm e em algumas zonas um pouco mais dependendo das células que lá caiam em cima.
No entanto isto é tudo uma surpresa, não se sabe o que se esconde por detrás daquele núcleo que está agora a formar-se no mar a sudoeste/sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2013 às 11:42)

Boas, por aqui, quanto mais irrito-me mais elas vêem ter cmg.  Pelo que vejo, nas estações ao redor, eu tive mais precipitação do que as estações todas juntas de Almancil a Tavira. 

Aqui, caiu um aguaceiro por volta da 1 h da manhã e por volta das 6 h da manhã fui um autêntico dilúvio que só durou uns 5 minutos, pena não ter trovoadas. Levo um acumulado de 10 mm hoje e um total de 35 mm este mês.


----------



## amando96 (5 Mar 2013 às 11:50)

Hoje ainda só levo 9mm


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 12:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas de onde me tiras tu esse valor se a estação está OFF, há uma eternidade e tendo eu estado o dia inteiro em Faro ontem basicamente garanto-te que não choveu nem lá perto desse valor.
> A estação de Turismo de Faro encontra-se para aí 1 km desviado do Aeroporto e tem desde o dia 1 Março acumulados 21,4 mm, e ontem depois do Almoço muito pouco choveu somente 1/2 aguaceiros muito rápidos ...
> 
> Esse valor que indicas não pode ser da estação do Aeroporto de Faro, se não funciona ... como tens valores, desculpa mas não acredito nesse valor.
> ...



http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=03&day=05&hora=06&ind=08554

Se está a enviar synops não está offline.

-----
12,8ºC com 91% HR. 1,8mm. 992 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2013 às 12:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas de onde me tiras tu esse valor se a estação está OFF, há uma eternidade e tendo eu estado o dia inteiro em Faro ontem basicamente garanto-te que não choveu nem lá perto desse valor.
> A estação de Turismo de Faro encontra-se para aí 1 km desviado do Aeroporto e tem desde o dia 1 Março acumulados 21,4 mm, e ontem depois do Almoço muito pouco choveu somente 1/2 aguaceiros muito rápidos ...
> 
> Esse valor que indicas não pode ser da estação do Aeroporto de Faro, se não funciona ... como tens valores, desculpa mas não acredito nesse valor.
> ...



Pelos dados das synops, Aurélio...

 Synops, Faro

No portal meteoPT também tens uma secção dedicada ao acumulado de precipitação, aqui.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Levo um acumulado de 10 mm hoje e um total de 35 mm este mês.



A estação do algarvio até tem mais.
Faro, às 12h, com 30,9mm. (Acumulado mensal)


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2013 às 12:29)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte por aqui! Ele está a puxar! Vamos ver o que aí...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2013 às 12:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2013&mes=03&day=05&hora=06&ind=08554
> 
> Se está a enviar synops não está offline.
> 
> ...



Então mas o problema no site do IPMA é devido ao quê?
Problema com as ligações ao serviço automático de débitos de dados para a base de dados do IPMA, ou coisa do género, o qual é feito através do operador móvel TMN


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2013 às 12:35)

AnDré disse:


> Pelos dados das synops, Aurélio...
> 
> Synops, Faro
> 
> ...



Isso é que foi um post de valor* André*, nem sabia que isso existia 

EDIT: esse valor de 30,9 mm tirado das sinopts não contempla o dia de Domingo que ainda teve alguns mm, o que indica que Olhão e Faro deverão ter quase a mesma precipitação, sendo que no dia de hoje tivemos uns 10 mm de precipitação mas que eu não ouvi nada pois estava a dormir !


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

Surpreendido... eu acho que nem metade de toda essa precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 13:06)

É apenas a precipitação que está offline nessa estação, o mesmo acontece na EMA (Cidade) daqui, e não faço a mínima porquê.

13,5ºC e 86%. Muitos cumulus dispersos.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2013 às 13:55)

Estremoz: subida acentuada da temperatura para os 15,4 ºC, com pressão atmosférica de 991 hPa. Manhã de aguaceiros; a tarde promete instabilidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 14:14)

Várias células a rondar a zona, "explodiram" aqui em cima e estou com as nuvens altas resultantes delas...
14,2ºC e 87%







Webcam on: http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.org:8888/


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2013 às 14:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Várias células a rondar a zona, "explodiram" aqui em cima e estou com as nuvens altas resultantes delas...
> 14,2ºC e 87%
> 
> 
> ...



Epah apanhas-te um OVNI!

Por aqui está encoberto e o vento vai-se fazendo sentir moderado com rajadas. 
Há boas células de Aljezur para cima, no oeste Alentejano.


----------



## Tempo (5 Mar 2013 às 14:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Epah apanhas-te um OVNI!
> 
> Por aqui está encoberto e o vento vai-se fazendo sentir moderado com rajadas.
> Há boas células de Aljezur para cima, no oeste Alentejano.





É uma andorinha, cheira a Primavera!


----------



## talingas (5 Mar 2013 às 15:07)

Aqui vejo as nuvens negras todas a passar à roda da cidade. Lá vêm um de vez em quando um pequeno aguaceiro e nada mais...


----------



## amando96 (5 Mar 2013 às 15:15)

Começa a cair fraco.

Ainda nos 9mm, muito vento.

pelo sat parece que uma célula vem mesmo pra cá, mas em dissipação...


----------



## aoc36 (5 Mar 2013 às 15:37)

chove torrencialmente em albuferia

act: choveu 9mm em 5-7 min e ainda ouvi truvoada....tal foi a força da chuva que perdi sinal da parabolica


----------



## aoc36 (5 Mar 2013 às 15:54)

ontem por estes lados rendeu 20-21mm 
hoje ja vou com 12mm
total do mes ate agora 39mm....


----------



## Tempo (5 Mar 2013 às 15:54)

Registei uma máxima de 19,5 que bela temperatura!


----------



## talingas (5 Mar 2013 às 16:02)

Parece que vem mas não vem. Ainda assim descarrega bem no horizonte.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 16:04)

talingas elas andam todas por aqui :P se reparares no ipma às 15h aqui coruche está com 9.7mm


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 16:20)

Talingas: Nope, é vê-las passar ao lado... 14,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2013 às 16:29)

Por aqui, acabou de passar uma, deixou mais 3 mm e segue o dia com 13 mm até agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 16:34)

Céu bem negro, vento a ficar constante, 14,4ºC. Máxima de 15,5ºC.


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2013 às 17:03)

A cidade e as serras... (Barranco de São Miguel, algures entre Faro e Olhão).

[Entretanto espreitando o radar parece ser uma tarde-noite interessante]


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2013 às 17:41)

Pontão de São Domingos, Ribeira da Asseca - Tavira.


----------



## amando96 (5 Mar 2013 às 17:44)

Mostra bem o banho que a serra apanhou.

Não há fotos do pego do inferno? como essa estrada faz parte do acesso não me admirava se não houvesse


----------



## Agreste (5 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

São situações muito pontuais. O rio seco também tem água e não dá para atravessar de carro.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

Estremoz: tarde instável, com a passagem de sucessivas linhas de instabilidade, de sul para norte, dando origem a aguaceiros de curta duração, por vezes moderados.

No entanto, sem actividade eléctrica e com escasso desenvolvimento vertical; quase tudo nebulosidade pouco desenvolvida e sem grande forçamento vertical.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2013 às 19:23)

Também, esse pontão de São Domingos basta chover 5 mm para não passar-se.  O Rio Seco dá para atravessar de carro, eu agora é que não faço esse trajecto desde que cortaram o acesso da Conceição de Faro até Faro pela estrada da Penha, mas antigamente atravessava-o mesmo no Inverno, só no Inverno de 2009/2010 é que não passava que corria água, de resto ali pelo sítio da Galvana está uma estradinha alcatroada e depois com calçada e passa-se pelo Rio Seco. Por norma, o Rio está sempre seco como diz o nome Rio Seco. 

E lá vai tudo para a Espanha, já tivemos muita chuva, os modelos previam 70 a 80 mm durante esta semana, vou com 30 mm e não estou a ver chover mais 40 mm, talvez mais uns 10 mm e já será muito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2013 às 20:48)

Por aqui, mais um aguaceiro e mais 1 mm no penico.  Sigo com 14 mm hoje e 39 mm este mês, ou seja, está ultrapassada a média de 61-90 e igualada a média 71-2000.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mar 2013 às 21:46)

Algumas fotos da convectividade de hoje...
















Sigo com 12,2ºC e 93% HR. 6,6mm acumulados. Máxima de 15,5ºC. 992,7 hPa em subida.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

Boas,

Por aqui hoje nada de especial... *4,4mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes e nada de trovoadas. Mais uam vez, "_muita parra, pouca uva..._"

Melhores dias virão.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Mar 2013 às 23:46)

Nem quando os modelos davam qualquer coisa veio algo de jeito. Praticamente não choveu no dia de hoje e por vezes vinha bons períodos de sol e esteve bastante abafado. Parecia que vinha uma boa linha de instabilidade e nada.
Parece que o que nos salvou foi a frente de ontem e vá lá que temos serras para "apanhar" a chuva. 
Soube muito a pouco! Enfim entramos agora no "pântano meteorológico" em que não se sabe ao certo que tempo fará. Parece que teremos mais alguma chuva ou talvez não, frio quem sabe...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mar 2013 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 10,3 ºC (07h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 993 hPa

*Muita chuva, em regime de aguaceiros esporádicos *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,7 ºC* (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## frederico (6 Mar 2013 às 01:57)

Parece bruxedo. Desde a década de 90 que isto acontece. Zonas da Andaluzia com precipitação igual ou inferior à do Algarve que levam com tudo. Parece que há um muro que desvia o melhor para lá do Guadiana. 

Nota-se pelo radar que hoje a maior parte das células foram para Espanha.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2013 às 09:14)

Manhã de aguaceiros fracos. Vai a menos conforme o dia avança e o sol deverá impor-se. 2 dias muito desgarrados, tirando a frente da madrugada-manhã de 2ª feira.

Média dos 1ºs três meses do ano - 150,7mm
Total dos 1ºs três meses de 2013 - 65,2mm (43%)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2013 às 10:42)

Boas, de manhã quando saí às 7h50m de Olhão já tinha 3 mm, e apanhei um autêntico dilúvio à saída da cidade esta manhã, mas não sei o acumulado. Em Faro, já vai brilhando o sol neste momento.

Agreste, hoje é que devias ir à Praia de Faro com ondulação a rondar os 4 metros e com picos a rondar os 6/7 metros.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2013 às 11:10)

Vamos lá ver se dá pra ir embora eles não falem nesses 6-7 metros...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Mar 2013 às 17:16)

Depois da madrugada com pouca chuva, volta a chover por aqui neste momento. Chuva fraquinha.

O acumulado de hoje no Sítio das Fontes está nos *2,2mm*.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2013 às 17:58)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Faro. Entretanto acabei por me sintonizar noutro canal: Nave do Barão. A azinheira olhando ao porte deve ter seguramente mais de 100 anos.

Um sobreiro perto da fonte da nave...







Nesta baixa parece cultivar-se tudo. A terra é muito vermelha, quase parece o grés de Silves...











A tal azinheira que parece centenária. O tronco deve precisar de 2 ou 3 pessoas para ser abraçado. É claramente a maior árvore da várzea.






E a lagoa da Nave. É a parte mais baixa e a água acumula-se deste lado. A orientação da várzea da Nave do Barão é W-E, sendo a parte mais baixa a que fica a E.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi com alguma chuva. 

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
actual: 15.8ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2013 às 19:55)

Bom ...da minha volta de hoje por quase todo o Algarve (menos sotavento) só tenho a dizer que há muita água por todos os lados, ribeiras com bom caudal e terrenos alagados.
O único reparo que tenho a fazer é que vi zonas próximo do litoral (desde Boliqueime até Lagoa com muita água nos terrenos. Ora fazendo uma estimativa assim por alto a média em 3 dias desta zona anda à volta dos 30 e pouco mm de precipitação, coisa que acho estranho face à comprovação em campo...
Sei que posso estar a cometer um grande erro mas essa quantidade de precipitação bem distribuída(3 dias) em terrenos que estavam algo carentes de água (Inverno fraco) provocar os efeitos que vi em algumas zonas...deixa-me muitas muitas dúvidas.
A ver se sai os valores da http://www.cotr.pt/sagralg/default.asp para se fazer um cruzamento de dados mais eficaz.
Na zona a Norte de Loulé (Alte/Benafim) há muita muita água como de resto já se nota pela lagoa da Nave do Barão. Muita água a descer as ribeiras também. Muitas ainda iam turvas esta tarde


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom ...da minha volta de hoje por quase todo o Algarve (menos sotavento) só tenho a dizer que há muita água por todos os lados, ribeiras com bom caudal e terrenos alagados.
> O único reparo que tenho a fazer é que vi zonas próximo do litoral (desde Boliqueime até Lagoa com muita água nos terrenos. Ora fazendo uma estimativa assim por alto a média em 3 dias desta zona anda à volta dos 30 e pouco mm de precipitação, coisa que acho estranho face à comprovação em campo...
> Sei que posso estar a cometer um grande erro mas essa quantidade de precipitação bem distribuída(3 dias) em terrenos que estavam algo carentes de água (Inverno fraco) provocar os efeitos que vi em algumas zonas...deixa-me muitas muitas dúvidas.
> A ver se sai os valores da http://www.cotr.pt/sagralg/default.asp para se fazer um cruzamento de dados mais eficaz.
> Na zona a Norte de Loulé (Alte/Benafim) há muita muita água como de resto já se nota pela lagoa da Nave do Barão. Muita água a descer as ribeiras também. Muitas ainda iam turvas esta tarde



Trovoadas, aí teve de chover mais do que aqui, aqui no percurso da 125 entre Olhão e Faro, não vejo a terra alagada, como é normal ocorrer, existe umas laranjeiras a seguir à rotunda nova (chamada rotunda poço da morte,não há semana não batem nos raills de protecção nessa rotunda devido à inclinação que tem a rotunda se fizeres ela a mais de 40 km/h é capaz de a fazeres em duas rodas)  e a terra não tem água nenhuma à de cima e o Rio Seco não corre tem umas poças. Diria que aí deve ter chovido uns 60 a 70 mm, digo eu. 

Aqui, onde moro existe tipo um charco e já tem água e rãs, fazem uma barulheira pior que o avião a jacto.  Alguém quer umas rãs? para dormir é quase impossível


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Mar 2013 às 20:44)

1,8mm acumulados hoje


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2013 às 21:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (13h00)
Temperatura mínima = 11,0 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,7 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (6 Mar 2013 às 21:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trovoadas, aí teve de chover mais do que aqui, aqui no percurso da 125 entre Olhão e Faro, não vejo a terra alagada, como é normal ocorrer, existe umas laranjeiras a seguir à rotunda nova (chamada rotunda poço da morte,não há semana não batem nos raills de protecção nessa rotunda devido à inclinação que tem a rotunda se fizeres ela a mais de 40 km/h é capaz de a fazeres em duas rodas)  e a terra não tem água nenhuma à de cima e o Rio Seco não corre tem umas poças. Diria que aí deve ter chovido uns 60 a 70 mm, digo eu.
> 
> Aqui, onde moro existe tipo um charco e já tem água e rãs, fazem uma barulheira pior que o avião a jacto.  Alguém quer umas rãs? para dormir é quase impossível



Sim face ao que vi diria que mais de 50mm seguramente. Nas serras então nem se fala...a ribeira de Monchique, ribeira de Odelouca e ribeira de Quarteira levavam bastante água. A ribeira de Odelouca parecia um rio
O barranco que passa nas caldas de Monchique estava espetacular! Que cascata de água Pena é não ter tido tempo para parar e tirar umas fotos. Foi sempre a fujir!


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Notícias de ontem do Rio Seco, passagem do arroio a vau (quando há) na zona da Galvana - Faro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Agreste disse:


> Notícias de ontem do Rio Seco, passagem do arroio a vau (quando há) na zona da Galvana - Faro.



Então, ontem o Rio Seco corria, ontem não fui a Faro, mas hoje já não corria de manhã. Isso é o sítio que falava ontem, mas também as pessoas aventuraram-se a passar e já não é a 1ª vez que carros são arrastados nesse sítio. Quando chovia eu já não passava, fazia mais 1 km e dava a volta pela Conceição de Faro. Obrigado Agreste, nem sabia disso.


----------



## Agreste (6 Mar 2013 às 22:11)

Eu passei por ao lado deste estradão da parte da tarde e já estava vedado.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 01:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Então, ontem o Rio Seco corria, ontem não fui a Faro, mas hoje já não corria de manhã. Isso é o sítio que falava ontem, mas também as pessoas aventuraram-se a passar e já não é a 1ª vez que carros são arrastados nesse sítio. Quando chovia eu já não passava, fazia mais 1 km e dava a volta pela Conceição de Faro. Obrigado Agreste, nem sabia disso.



Senão estou em erro o "Rio Seco" é a ribeira que passa por Estói, vinda ali dos lados de S.Brás...
Se ainda não corre permanentemente é porque os solos ainda têm muita capacidade de encaixe, uma vez que acho que este ribeiro é alimentado por nascentes na zona de S.brás de Alportel. Ainda faz falta mais umas chuvinhas...


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2013 às 01:25)

Uma ribeira que corre bem é a da "Alface" que começa em Bordeira e vai juntar-se ao rio à entrada de estoi, tem umas cascatas ainda grades por trás de um restaurante "Flôr da ameixa" 

Até Junho tem água em anos normais, tudo o que está dentro de água tem uma camada de calcio ou calcário


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 01:29)

Agreste disse:


> Chove com alguma intensidade em Faro. Entretanto acabei por me sintonizar noutro canal: Nave do Barão. A azinheira olhando ao porte deve ter seguramente mais de 100 anos.
> 
> A tal azinheira que parece centenária. O tronco deve precisar de 2 ou 3 pessoas para ser abraçado. É claramente a maior árvore da várzea.
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 01:41)

amando96 disse:


> Uma ribeira que corre bem é a da "Alface" que começa em Bordeira e vai juntar-se ao rio à entrada de estoi, tem umas cascatas ainda grades por trás de um restaurante "Flôr da ameixa"
> 
> Até Junho tem água em anos normais, tudo o que está dentro de água tem uma camada de calcio ou calcário



Sim conheço perfeitamente! Passa ali perto do Guilhin. Nunca a estudei bem...mas acho que tem, e pelo que tu dizes, uns nascentes algures pelo caminho. Mais um "barranquinho" interessante de entre os muitos que temos no nosso barrocal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2013 às 01:52)

Agreste disse:


> Chove com alguma intensidade em Faro. Entretanto acabei por me sintonizar noutro canal: Nave do Barão. A azinheira olhando ao porte deve ter seguramente mais de 100 anos.
> 
> Um sobreiro perto da fonte da nave...



Mas que belo post!!!!!
Se poderes acompanha os próximos dias/semanas de inundação e futura drenagem. Pois com a precipitação que ainda vai cair é bem possível que o aquífero carso dê uma boa inundação no Polje. E que eu conheça nunca ninguém acompanhou um período de inundação/drenagem desse polje com registos curtos.  

A Nave do Barão é um Polje!! Um Polje é uma depressão (normalmente causada por abatimento tectónico, mas não ha certezas neste caso concreto) em zonas cárcicas, que "sofre" com um regime de drenagem endorreica. As vertentes com alguma inclinação e o fundo aplanado são características obrigatórias dos Poljes. Este é ainda o maior Polje do Algarve de dimensões consideráveis, identificado por Mariano Feio como a “única depressão fechada importante” na região. 

Relativamente ao fundo são na realidade Grés de Silves (bastante alterados) intercalados (misturados) com Terra Rossa (resultante da dissolução dos granitos), são terrenos argilosos bastante montmorilonitos, que neste caso concreto ao estarem "misturados" com os Grés de Silves lhes dá uma textura mais Ilítica, sendo mais fáceis de cultivar (quando secos), são bastante férteis. 

É bem visível nas fotos e na imagem do google maps que não há vegetação arbórea nem arbustiva na zona inundação, e não é pelas práticas agrícolas ou pastorícias, mas sim pela inundação frequente da zona. Nas zonas de cotas mais elevadas vão aparecendo progressivamente as arbustivas e depois arbóreas. 

Outro Polje muito importante, e o maior do país é o de Minde.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2013 às 08:13)

Noite de chuva, por vezes forte
Precipitação acumulada 9,3mm


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2013 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e início de manhã com alguma chuva por cá, o acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos *10,8mm *e em Silves estava nos *11mm*.

A mínima da madrugada foi de 15,8ºC e neste momento registo 16,7ºC com vento fraco a moderado de W.

Vamos ver o que dá o resto do dia, mas pelo radar, a chuva deverá estar prestes a fazer uma pausa...


----------



## sielwolf (7 Mar 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia. 
Em Monchique já acumulou *38,6 mm*. 
Chuva e nevoeiro aqui pela serra.


----------



## sielwolf (7 Mar 2013 às 09:09)

desde a 1h da manhã que chove sem parar em Monchique.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2013 às 09:22)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mas que belo post!!!!!
> Se poderes acompanha os próximos dias/semanas de inundação e futura drenagem. Pois com a precipitação que ainda vai cair é bem possível que o aquífero carso dê uma boa inundação no Polje. E que eu conheça nunca ninguém acompanhou um período de inundação/drenagem desse polje com registos curtos.
> 
> A Nave do Barão é um Polje!! Um Polje é uma depressão (normalmente causada por abatimento tectónico, mas não ha certezas neste caso concreto) em zonas cárcicas, que "sofre" com um regime de drenagem endorreica. As vertentes com alguma inclinação e o fundo aplanado são características obrigatórias dos Poljes. Este é ainda o maior Polje do Algarve de dimensões consideráveis, identificado por Mariano Feio como a “única depressão fechada importante” na região.
> ...



Vou abrir um tópico sobre o assunto e vou tentar passar por lá mais vezes.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Mar 2013 às 09:26)

Agreste disse:


> Vou abrir um tópico sobre o assunto e vou tentar passar por lá mais vezes.



Sim 
O assunto é extremamente interessante e as imagens belíssimas.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2013 às 10:06)

Rajada de 83,2 km/h


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2013 às 10:17)

Por aqui mais um fiasco, a precipitação rendeu 9,4 mm, parece que aqui gira tudo á volta de grãos, e assim o acumulado mensal situa-se nos 35,4 mm acumulado este mês, portanto dentro da média.

Mas quantos dias tem que chover para se conseguir chegar aos 40 mm ??


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2013 às 10:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui mais um fiasco, a precipitação rendeu 9,4 mm, parece que aqui gira tudo á volta de grãos, e assim o acumulado mensal situa-se nos 35,4 mm acumulado este mês, portanto dentro da média.
> 
> Mas quantos dias tem que chover para se conseguir chegar aos 40 mm ??



Mas o mês ainda agora começou.
Achas que já não chove mais por ai até dia 31?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2013 às 10:21)

Grande temporal que se está a abater sobre Serpa!
Chuva torrencial e vento com rajadas de 58,7 Km/h


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2013 às 10:23)

Nickname disse:


> Mas o mês ainda agora começou.
> Achas que já não chove mais por ai até dia 31?



Não foi isso que eu disse ..... eu referi-me ao numero de dias com precipitação para se chegar ao 40 mm, são coisas completamente distintas !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Mar 2013 às 10:28)

Rajadas de 63,7Km/h


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2013 às 10:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui mais um fiasco, a precipitação rendeu 9,4 mm, parece que aqui gira tudo á volta de grãos, e assim o acumulado mensal situa-se nos 35,4 mm acumulado este mês, portanto dentro da média.



Com quanto vai Olhão, algarvio1980?

Faro, aeroporto, segue com 55,8mm este mês, segundo as synops.

Almancil com 60,7mm.


----------



## Redfish (7 Mar 2013 às 10:41)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Rajadas de 637Km/h



 Edita lá a velocidade da rajada pois esse valor nunca registado até hoje... ehehe


De resto madrugada , manha de muita chuva e vento aqui pelo Algarve.


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2013 às 10:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim conheço perfeitamente! Passa ali perto do Guilhin. Nunca a estudei bem...mas acho que tem, e pelo que tu dizes, uns nascentes algures pelo caminho. Mais um "barranquinho" interessante de entre os muitos que temos no nosso barrocal.



Já não passo lá há algum tempo, quando deixar de chover vou ver como está e tiro umas fotos 

por aqui 27.7mm, o mês vai em 125.5mm, ontem consegui ir dar uma volta pelos lados do Farrobo/Gralheira e coisas que nem sabia que eram ribeiras estavam cheias de água


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2013 às 11:18)

AnDré disse:


> Com quanto vai Olhão, algarvio1980?
> 
> Faro, aeroporto, segue com 55,8mm este mês, segundo as synops.
> 
> Almancil com 60,7mm.



A estação de Turismo de Faro de Faro marca 9,4 mm no dia de hoje, e 35,4 mm desde o inicio de Março, mas não sei se eles actualizam a precipitação mensal, automaticamente quando actualiza a do dia, ou se fazem isso somente quando chegamos ás 00h do dia a seguir, pois acho pouco de precipitação se de facto o Aeoroporto tiver 55,8 mm .... e estão tão perto uma da outra.

o Algarvio1980, tem até ao fecho do dia de ontem cerca de 45 mm acumulados 

A Estação de Santa Bárbara de Nexe está ON, mas está OFF, sabes o que isso quer dizer  ?


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2013 às 11:21)

amando96 disse:


> Já não passo lá há algum tempo, quando deixar de chover vou ver como está e tiro umas fotos
> 
> por aqui 27.7mm, o mês vai em 125.5mm, ontem consegui ir dar uma volta pelos lados do Farrobo/Gralheira e coisas que nem sabia que eram ribeiras estavam cheias de água



Fonix, disparidade enorme entre o litoral e o interior, por aqui nem poças de água  temos (em terreno claro).
Estás com o triplo da precipitação face ao litoral, isso não é normal haver uma diferença tão dispar !!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

amando96 disse:


> Já não passo lá há algum tempo, quando deixar de chover vou ver como está e tiro umas fotos
> 
> por aqui 27.7mm, o mês vai em 125.5mm, ontem consegui ir dar uma volta pelos lados do Farrobo/Gralheira e coisas que nem sabia que eram ribeiras estavam cheias de água



amando a tua zona é ali para os lados do Peral? Pergunto isto porque a diferença é enorme! Faro/Olhão não distam assim muito em linha recta... Impressionante! Depois em termos orográficos não é uma zona assim de grande altitude...bom tem umas serras à volta tudo na ordem dos 300 e tal metros de altitude, tirando o cerro de S. Miguel com 410m. Tens praticamente mais 100mm do que o litoral mais abaixo. Esquece...Olhão e Faro são mesmo o deserto!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 11:54)

Já agora que é que sabe aí o link da estação de Alto Fica (Benafim)?


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2013 às 11:58)

Chuva muito forte e 106 km de maxima, superando o Gong!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 12:11)

Vamos lá ver se rebenta alguma convecção aqui pelos Algarves...
Quanto ao Alentejo há uma linha de instabilidade que parece que tem boas células embebidas que está a cruzar de oeste para leste. Parece que há muita chuva em alguns locais

Por aqui está uma ventania dos diabos! Vento muito forte de sudoeste!


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2013 às 12:17)

Agora estou mesmo no centro da vila, tenho à minha frente os cerros a norte de Faro, tenho que tirar umas fotos de como estão os terrenos, mesmo os relvados estão ensopados, 125mm também me parece um bocado demais, mas já testei o pluviómetro várias vezes e garanti que não se deixe abanar pelo vento, por isso deve ser... na consola vai sempre somando 0.25mm com os devidos arredondamentos...

Ou quem seja de Faro/Olhão podia vir dar uma volta por cá para ver se gradualmente notam a diferença de água nos terrenos


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 12:26)

amando96 disse:


> Agora estou mesmo no centro da vila, tenho à minha frente os cerros a norte de Faro, tenho que tirar umas fotos de como estão os terrenos, mesmo os relvados estão ensopados, 125mm também me parece um bocado demais, mas já testei o pluviómetro várias vezes e garanti que não se deixe abanar pelo vento, por isso deve ser... na consola vai sempre somando 0.25mm com os devidos arredondamentos...
> 
> Ou quem seja de Faro/Olhão podia vir dar uma volta por cá para ver se gradualmente notam a diferença de água nos terrenos



Por aqui passa-se o mesmo! Tem chovido mesmo muito e os terrenos também estão ensopados. Almancil fica apenas 5 km daqui e Quarteira a 10km, devem ter para aí metade do acumulado daqui, ou nem isso. A altitude de Loulé varia entre os 130m e os 190/200m. Ontem na parte mais baixa estava limpo e na parte mais alta(onde moro) um nevoeiro cerradíssimo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2013 às 12:51)

AnDré disse:


> Com quanto vai Olhão, algarvio1980?
> 
> Faro, aeroporto, segue com 55,8mm este mês, segundo as synops.
> 
> Almancil com 60,7mm.



Boas André.  Por aqui, a noite foi chuvosa e nem ouvi nada , o acumulado de hoje está nos 18 mm. Ao todo levo 63 mm acumulados até agora. Esta manhã foi um pesadelo para entrar em Faro, a fila chegava ainda antes da Renault. 



trovoadas disse:


> amando a tua zona é ali para os lados do Peral? Pergunto isto porque a diferença é enorme! Faro/Olhão não distam assim muito em linha recta... Impressionante! Depois em termos orográficos não é uma zona assim de grande altitude...bom tem umas serras à volta tudo na ordem dos 300 e tal metros de altitude, tirando o cerro de S. Miguel com 410m. Tens praticamente mais 100mm do que o litoral mais abaixo. Esquece...Olhão e Faro são mesmo o deserto!



Olhão não é deserto,  chove menos mas a diferença não é assim tanta.  Hoje, o rio Seco já leva uma bela aguada e todos os ribeirinhos pela 125 entre Olhão e Faro correm águinha. 



trovoadas disse:


> Já agora que é que sabe aí o link da estação de Alto Fica (Benafim)?



Aqui tens o link http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDNS51

Quanto à estação de turismo regista menos precipitação, eu penso que seja devido ao vento, essa estação normalmente acusa menos precipitação do que no Aeroporto e sempre foi assim.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 13:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas André.  Por aqui, a noite foi chuvosa e nem ouvi nada , o acumulado de hoje está nos 18 mm. Ao todo levo 63 mm acumulados até agora. Esta manhã foi um pesadelo para entrar em Faro, a fila chegava ainda antes da Renault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo link!
Alto Fica com apenas 51mm...estranho...

63mm...sendo assim menos mau...já foste promovido a deserto com chuva por vezes


----------



## pax_julia (7 Mar 2013 às 13:21)

Cada vez que cai é forte e acompanhada de rajadas. Por Beja chove em regime de aguaceiros desde ontem cerca das 23h. Quanto ao vento, sopra forte de SW, rajada maxima 84km/h às 10h. Contentores de lixo derrubados na via publica. Alguns ramos caidos na Mata, junto ao Hospital e na zona do cemitério. De momento interrupção, céu mto nebulado com abertas e 18ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (7 Mar 2013 às 13:43)

Olá amigos:

Muita chuva en Huelva, ultimas jornadas,
desde o pasado 3 ate hoje 65mm en Huelva cidade i 
89 mm en Santa Bárbara de casa, al Nw da provincia
perto de Portugal a 316 metros de altitude.

Tengo una nova estaçao meteorologica, en Santa Bárbara,
a 16 km de Portugal- Paymogo, y 23 por Vilaverde do ficalho.

Un novo blog para esta estaçao, podem ver temperaturas de Fevreiro:

*www.santabarbarameteo.blog.com*

Tambem en www.MeteoHuelva.blogspot.com para mais informaçao.

Perdonen mi mal portugues.

Ate pronto


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

mais umas quantas aqui

O terreno lavrado foi lavrado só no início da semana passada.


----------



## talingas (7 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

Por aqui continua um vento fortíssimo.  Apercebi - me de fortes aguaceiros durante a madrugada e até de manhã.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2013 às 14:04)

*107,0 km/h* tive eu. Coincidiu com a passagem de uma célula pelas 11:50h, estava na área do liceu, chovia torrencialmente com imenso vento. Já tinha tido uma rajada de 80 km/h de manhã, depois à passagem desta célula tive os 107, mas nada de trovoada.
Uma simples célula ultrapassou o Gong...


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 14:08)

amando96 disse:


> mais umas quantas aqui
> 
> O terreno lavrado foi lavrado só no início da semana passada.



Acho que a tua precipitação não anda muito longe da realidade...e os efeitos são visíveis! Para esses efeitos já são precipitações de certa ordem no teu caso 100 e muitos. Os terrenos ao pé de São Romão também já devem ter um bom manto de água!

O sol está querendo aparecer por aqui Será que teremos direito a mais qualquer coisa?...continua o vento forte também mas com rajadas mais fracas em relação a de manhã.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 14:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> *107,0 km/h* tive eu. Coincidiu com a passagem de uma célula pelas 11:50h, estava na área do liceu, chovia torrencialmente com imenso vento. Já tinha tido uma rajada de 80 km/h de manhã, depois à passagem desta célula tive os 107, mas nada de trovoada.
> Uma simples célula ultrapassou o Gong...



O Gong teve os seus efeitos essencialmente no litoral! Em terra as rajadas perderam muito da sua força e ainda mais na tua zona num extremo leste.
Essa rajada é de facto admirável! De facto tenho notado mais o vento no dia de hoje e na segunda-feira passada do que na altura do Gong, talvez porque se tem prolongado mais no tempo.


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Obrigado pelo link!
> Alto Fica com apenas 51mm...estranho...



51,6mm até hoje.
Mas hoje já vai nos 18,8mm.

Portanto o total vai em:
51,6+18,8= *70,4mm*

Entretanto Faro, aeroporto, com 59,8mm. (Desde o dia 1 até às 12h de hoje).


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2013 às 14:23)

esta estrada costuma ter os terrenos ao lado cheios, mas arranjaram o escoamento, mesmo assim deve ter um bocado.


----------



## aoc36 (7 Mar 2013 às 14:44)

por albufeira, noite e manhã de muita chuva. 

por aqui hoje choveu cerca de 15,5mm
total mensal: 58.5


----------



## talingas (7 Mar 2013 às 14:49)

Cai agora um aguaceiro bastante forte aliado ao vento parece um diluvio. Mas é coisa breve.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2013 às 14:54)

Chuva mesmo forte por aqui também, 7,8mm. Acompanhado com o vento forte ainda mais parece


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2013 às 17:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Obrigado pelo link!
> Alto Fica com apenas 51mm...estranho...
> 
> 63mm...sendo assim menos mau...já foste promovido a deserto com chuva por vezes



 Muito boa essa parte. 

Ao início da tarde, voltou a chover e acumulou mais 2 mm, xi finalmente um dia com 20 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mar 2013 às 17:18)

Por aqui continuo com os 11mm que tinha de manhã. O mês vai com 42mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.

De resto, de realçar a máxima de hoje, que chegou aos *19,4ºC*.


----------



## amando96 (7 Mar 2013 às 17:35)

amando96 disse:


> esta estrada costuma ter os terrenos ao lado cheios, mas arranjaram o escoamento, mesmo assim deve ter um bocado.



Passei por lá agora e realmente está o mais cheio que esteve há uns anos  quem quiser levar prancha de skimming vai passar um bom bocado.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2013 às 18:11)

Bem negro a Oeste e SW, a ver o que dá. 12,8ºC e 91% HR.


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2013 às 19:38)

Faça-se luz... tarde de céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo. Ao por do sol começou a tapar-se de novo.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

AnDré disse:


> 51,6mm até hoje.
> Mas hoje já vai nos 18,8mm.
> 
> Portanto o total vai em:
> ...



Obrigado pelo reparo, no entanto acho pouco ainda mas pronto, logo se tira conclusões mais tarde nomeadamente quando tiverem disponíveis os dados da estação de Alte da SAGRALG. Sempre dá para ter uma noção das diferenças.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

amando96 disse:


> Passei por lá agora e realmente está o mais cheio que esteve há uns anos  quem quiser levar prancha de skimming vai passar um bom bocado.



A última vez que deve ter enchido bem deve ter sido em Dezembro de 2009 em que São Brás registou uns belos 400mm de precipitação...que valor
Toda essa água é drenada mais abaixo pela exsurgência temporária "olho de Paris" a que recomendo vivamente uma visita (já coloco aqui o local para quem se interessar por um belo passeio ) e também mais abaixo pela ribeira que nasce em Alportel. Esta zona é o inicio do célebre aquífero Querença/Silves
Por aqui pingou à pouco! Parece que passou uma mini célula aqui a Norte pelo Caldeirão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, de tarde ainda espreitou o sol mas pouco, impressionante a Serra de Monte Figo esteve todo dia com nebulosidade, será que choveu nas antenas. Seria um bom local para se ter uma estação meteorológica, aí a diferença deve ser abismal com Faro e Olhão. 

Dados de hoje:

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC
actual: 16.2ºC

Precipitação: 20 mm

Precipitação mensal: 65 mm

Amanhã, promete mais chuva será que chego aos 100 mm até domingo. 

Por aqui, continua a sinfonia das rãs mais parece uma orquestra, pior é dormir que levam a noite toda.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

Parece que vai chovendo no Algarve central... uma linha de instabilidade minúscula e bem esticada cobrindo o interior centro Algarvio

Por aqui por enquanto escapa. Vamos ver o que precipita amanhã.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,8 ºC (14h02)
Temperatura mínima = 12,7 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

*Hoje foi um típico dia de transição entre o Inverno e a Primavera, com a ocorrência de vários aguaceiros ao longo do dia, alternando com abertas; o vento por vezes mais forte e temperatura já muito agradável.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,8 ºC* (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

Mas será que chove em todo o lado menos aqui ......nem poças, nem correr água  !

Hoje choveu cerca de 20 mm


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 01:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas será que chove em todo o lado menos aqui ......nem poças, nem correr água  !
> 
> Hoje choveu cerca de 20 mm



Aí onde concretamente? Se for aeroporto de Faro, ilha de Faro ou mesmo Faro cidade acredito que não... Normalmente a precipitação passa um pouco mais a Norte e numa situação de sudoeste ainda pior. Nem é uma questão de orografia mas é mesmo a característica da região devido à sua posição geográfica talvez.
Se for na zona de Santa Bárbara é estranho, mesmo o Esteval e a zona do estádio Algarve já tem um regime pluviométrico diferente. Normalmente é a linha que separa entre a chuva e o sol como a ZON


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2013 às 03:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas será que chove em todo o lado menos aqui ......nem poças, nem correr água  !
> 
> Hoje choveu cerca de 20 mm



Castigo divino? eheh!

Faro (aeroporto): 24,1mm ontem e 62,8mm este mês.
Tariva: 21,7mm ontem e 61,9mm este mês.

Monchique vai já bem acima dos 100mm, com 138,1mm neste momento.


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2013 às 06:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas será que chove em todo o lado menos aqui ......nem poças, nem correr água  !
> 
> Hoje choveu cerca de 20 mm



Se ao chegar ao final da SEMANA e eu tiver 20mm já será muito bom, por isso como vez aqui sim o deserto é bem real! 

Retirando a 2ªf que tive uma fartura, pelo que tem vindo a chover por aqui foi mesmo o mais parecido a um dilúvio, com 21mm. Fora esse singular dia, é sempre 4mm, mais décima menos décima.
Ou seja retirando a 2ªf, já vou com um total de ... 12mm! 

É quase tudo ao lado. Neste 5ªf foi então vê-las passar (no radar claro), tudo a Norte e a Sul, até parecia por encomenda o corredor que se abria por cima da cidade.








Moral da história, à sempre bem pior que nós! Neste caso o Alentejo interior, pelo menos na zona de Elvas.

Até aqui deixo os graficos do IPMA, não vá alguém acreditar que estou a exagerar ou tenha o pluviómetro marado:

2ªf 04MAR13 (o dia do "dilúvio")







3ªf 05MAR13







4ªf 06MAR13






E a partir das 15H, como se pode ver no gráfico acima, a estação local do IPMA, "morreu" até hoje, deve ser sido de "secura". Nem parece que é uma estação meteorológica com uma pessoa permanente a dar-lhe assistência (não tivesse uma clásica também no mesmo local, eu imagino como estarão as séries de dados desta estação... ), enfim estas são contas de outro rosário .
Mas acreditem que os dias têm sido todos iguais. chuviscos de micro-curta duração por vezes moderados. 

E hoje avizinha-se mais uma dia em que a dúvida fica no ar. Será que vamos chegar aos 4mm? Para já vamos bem lançados, pinga qualquer aerolito (sim parece micro-chuva) e já vou com 0,4mm, que espectáculo!

E a grande mancha de precipitação e instablidade vai passando... a Norte, pois concertreza! 






Mais um Inv(f)erno para esquecer...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2013 às 10:08)

actioman disse:


> Se ao chegar ao final da SEMANA e eu tiver 20mm já será muito bom, por isso como vez aqui sim o deserto é bem real!
> 
> Retirando a 2ªf que tive uma fartura, pelo que tem vindo a chover por aqui foi mesmo o mais parecido a um dilúvio, com 21mm. Fora esse singular dia, é sempre 4mm, mais décima menos décima.
> Ou seja retirando a 2ªf, já vou com um total de ... 12mm!
> ...



Pois mas não te esqueças que vives na zona mais seca de Portugal, em que deves ter uma média anual de cerca 350 mm ou menos,

Aqui no Algarve isto varia bastante podemos ter desde os 1600 mm na serra de Monchique, passando pelos cerca dos 1100 mm no Caldeirão (sitio do Barranco do Velho) até á zona de Alcoutim que juntamente com o extremo litoral do Sotavento deve ser a zona mais seca do Algarve.....

Por aquilo que vejo no Radar, e olha que em alguma zonas do Alentejo já está a chover muito bem, acho que ainda podes ter uma excelente surpresa no dia de hoje por aí !


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2013 às 10:14)

AnDré disse:


> Castigo divino? eheh!
> 
> Faro (aeroporto): 24,1mm ontem e 62,8mm este mês.
> Tariva: 21,7mm ontem e 61,9mm este mês.
> ...



Já percebi qual o problema com a estação de Turismo de Faro, não está a somar os totais diários e parou nos 35,6 mm mensais, bem me parecia ontem que eu já tinha visto esse valor total mensal, lá uns dias antes 

Já temos este mês 60 mm acumulados este mês, é que sinceramente não parece nada, mas sabes porque não dá essa sensação, porque isto não tem passado de um ou dois mm acumulados por hora com alguma pequena excepção, logo será natural que nesta zona nem dê para fazer charcos de água na terra molhada ....
Tem sido quase sempre aquela chuva moderada, ou  então fraca e chata ... !


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2013 às 10:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Já temos este mês 60 mm acumulados este mês, é que sinceramente não parece nada, mas sabes porque não dá essa sensação, porque isto não tem passado de um ou dois mm acumulados por hora com alguma pequena excepção, logo será natural que nesta zona nem dê para fazer charcos de água na terra molhada ....
> Tem sido quase sempre aquela chuva moderada, ou  então fraca e chata ... !



Se chove torrencialmente não entra nos solos.
Se chove aos poucos, é chato. Como é, afinal? 

>60mm em Março no litoral algarvio é muito, muito bom. Mais por cima aos poucos. Deve haver erva por todo o lado.

Quanto a Elvas, a precipitação média anual não é de 350mm, Aurélio.
Há-de ser idêntica à de Faro. Mas amanhã confirmo.

Valores de <=350mm só nos vale do Douro na região de Foz Côa e Barca de Alva, e pontualmente no vale do Guadiana.


----------



## Redfish (8 Mar 2013 às 10:36)

Boas

Sobre a acumulação dos ultimos dias e apesar de não ter registos posso dizer que na minha zona a Lagoa da Nave do Barão, a semana passada estava praticamente sem agua esta agora mt bem composta...

De resto informo que uma estação metereologica esta prevista ainda estar em funcionamento até ao final do mês em Loulé.

Os dados deverão depois deverão ficar online no Weather Underground e tentar certifica-la tb no meteoclimatic...


----------



## sielwolf (8 Mar 2013 às 10:40)

Chuva torrencial aqui em Monchique !


----------



## talingas (8 Mar 2013 às 10:50)

Aqui chove com intensidade considerável desde as últimas 3 a 4 horas.  Por vezes bastante intenso mesmo. Na zona industrial já houve tampas de esgoto a "bailar" com a pressão da água. Por agora parou e está de passagem um nevoeiro denso.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2013 às 10:54)

Redfish disse:


> Boas
> 
> 
> De resto informo que uma estação metereologica esta prevista ainda estar em funcionamento até ao final do mês em Loulé.
> ...



Toca a pôr isso a bombar!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2013 às 10:59)

AnDré disse:


> Se chove torrencialmente não entra nos solos.
> Se chove aos poucos, é chato. Como é, afinal?
> 
> >60mm em Março no litoral algarvio é muito, muito bom. Mais por cima aos poucos. Deve haver erva por todo o lado.
> ...



Sim é bom mas já tenho saudades de uma boa chuvada, pode ser que seja hoje 
Quanto ao valor de Elvas, se a minha geografia não me falha está mesmo quase na Fronteira com Espanha e numa das zonas mais secas do país.
A minha única dúvida é se passa dos 400 mm anuais ou não mas ainda não encontrei nada sem ser um mapa que aponta nessa zona com enorme imprecisão valores entre 400 a 600 mm ....
Sei que já vi para Elvas ou Serpa o valor aproximado mas não me lembro onde, existia algures neste Forum, um mapa com a climatologia de Portugal não sei de que década que tinha mas duvido muito que eu esteja muito longe desse valor ! 
Vá dou uma margem de erro de uns 70 mm 


EDIT: Epá tens toda a razão, acho que confundi a localização de Elvas com a de Serpa, eu pensava que Elvas ficava no concelho de Beja e afinal até pertence ao concelho de Portalegre já não muito longe de Badajoz, esta Geografia anda mesmo .... mas ao menos sei que a América do Norte fica no Norte, América do Sul fica no sul, ao contrário da outra da Casa dos Segredos .... looollll
Assim sendo efectivamente e estando quase ao nível de Lisboa e depois de ter descoberto uma mapa de precipitação de Portugal efectivamente a precipitação deverá rondar entre os 500 e os 600 mm, provavelmente até terá uma média superior á de Faro.
O Interior do Distrito de Beja onde se insere Serpa, aí sim é que deve ter mais ou menos os valores que indiquei ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2013 às 11:04)

Chuva moderada em Serpa


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 11:40)

Bom parece o dilúvio em algumas zonas do Alentejo, pelo menos a julgar pelas imagens de radar. Está quase a chegar aqui a este canto...
Por enquanto ainda nada de chuva apenas vento com rajadas fortes.
Está quase a chegar aqui a este canto...


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2013 às 11:43)

Aguardamos com expectativa esta vaga que se aproxima... a ver se cai alguma trovoada.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (8 Mar 2013 às 11:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Sei que já vi para Elvas ou Serpa o valor aproximado mas não me lembro onde, existia algures neste Forum, um mapa com a climatologia de Portugal não sei de que década que tinha mas duvido muito que eu esteja muito longe desse valor !
> Vá dou uma ma
> Assim sendo efectivamente e estando quase ao nível de Lisboa e depois de ter descoberto uma mapa de precipitação de Portugal efectivamente a precipitação deverá rondar entre os 500 e os 600 mm, provavelmente até terá uma média superior á de Faro.




Fui fazer as contas à quantidade de precipitação em Beja na normal climatológica 1971-2000: 572 mm por ano.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom parece o dilúvio em algumas zonas do Alentejo, pelo menos a julgar pelas imagens de radar. Está quase a chegar aqui a este canto...
> Por enquanto ainda nada de chuva apenas vento com rajadas fortes.
> Está quase a chegar aqui a este canto...



Por estranho que pareça acho que existe muita reflectividade também, dado que 
ou não acerta em nenhuma das estações meteorológicas ou tem uma grande componente de reflectividade também !
Isto porque a maior quantidade que vejo no IPMA é de apenas 5 mm por hora !

Aguardemos,


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2013 às 11:52)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Fui fazer as contas à quantidade de precipitação em Beja na normal climatológica 1971-2000: 572 mm por ano.



Pois mas Beja não traduz o clima efectivo do seu distrito que é extremamente seco no seu interior com valores anuais entre 400 a 500 mm.
Cometi foi um erro de todo o tamanho pois pensava que Elvas ficava no distrito de Beja e afinal é no de Portalegre !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Mar 2013 às 11:56)

Pelo radar parece que a chuva é forte, mas não é.
Esta a ser uma chuva moderada nada de especial


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Mar 2013 às 12:09)

Em 12h. já levamos 49.7 mm    





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Pelo radar parece que a chuva é forte, mas não é.
> Esta a ser uma chuva moderada nada de especial



Pelo radar parece que ainda não levas-te com nenhuma célula com precipitação mais intensa, no entanto parece que a precipitação no radar está algo sobrestimada. 
Engraçado que as zonas com mais precipitação horária registada situam-se no extremo da linha. A norte Setúbal com 13,4mm às 11h e Portalegre com 10mm às 10h. Depois a sul Odemira acumulou 12mm às 10h. Naquela zona intensa de precipitação que mostra o radar para os lados de Alcácer, Sines, Grândola, Beja e Évora as estações pouco têm acumulado


----------



## pax_julia (8 Mar 2013 às 12:18)

Se continuar a chover assim por aqui, vai haver problemas :-!


----------



## Redfish (8 Mar 2013 às 12:21)

Pelas imagens do Sat24 parece que pelo menos de Sagres a Faro/Olhão teremos precipitação generalizada...

Parece vir ai uma linha de instabilidade interessante.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Mar 2013 às 12:30)

Confirma-se muita chuva por aqui. Chove sem parar desde as 10:45 e por vezes a intensidade aumenta consideravelmente. Os terrenos estão totalmente saturados e a água está a arrastar muita terra. Nas ruas, autênticos rios de água com muitos sedimentos (água castanha)... Não sei se não vai haver problemas se continuar a chover assim...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Confirma-se muita chuva por aqui. Chove sem parar desde as 10:45 e por vezes a intensidade aumenta consideravelmente. Os terrenos estão totalmente saturados e a água está a arrastar muita terra. Nas ruas, autênticos rios de água com muitos sedimentos (água castanha)... Não sei se não vai haver problemas se continuar a chover assim...



Parece que vão ter mais umas horinhas de precipitação agora mais intensa por mais uma hora talvez e depois mais moderada. Não haverá razão para alarme em principio, tirando algumas pequenas inundações nos locais habituais.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 13:12)

Vai ser curta esta linha de instabilidade...meia hora, pouco mais, resta saber a intensidade...
No entanto o Alentejo continua debaixo de água e vai ter mais algumas horas de chuva moderada.
Começa a pingar agora por aqui.


----------



## boneli (8 Mar 2013 às 13:32)

Parece que o Algarve também está a ser contemplado segundo o radar.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 13:46)

Chuvada forte por aqui com vento à mistura!


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

Por aqui já passou o "grosso" da precipitação. Pelo radar parecia que vinha um pouco mais, mas deixou cerca de 5mm na última hora. O acumulado subiu para os actuais 6,4mm no Sítio das Fontes.

Neste momento vai pingando fraco, o vento está fraco a moderado de W e estão 13,9ºC (destaque para a queda acentuada da temperatura, que às 12h registava 17,9ºC).


----------



## actioman (8 Mar 2013 às 13:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois mas não te esqueças que vives na zona mais seca de Portugal, em que deves ter uma média anual de cerca 350 mm ou menos,
> 
> Aqui no Algarve isto varia bastante podemos ter desde os 1600 mm na serra de Monchique, passando pelos cerca dos 1100 mm no Caldeirão (sitio do Barranco do Velho) até á zona de Alcoutim que juntamente com o extremo litoral do Sotavento deve ser a zona mais seca do Algarve.....
> 
> Por aquilo que vejo no Radar, e olha que em alguma zonas do Alentejo já está a chover muito bem, acho que ainda podes ter uma excelente surpresa no dia de hoje por aí !





Aurélio disse:


> (...)
> Quanto ao valor de Elvas, se a minha geografia não me falha está mesmo quase na Fronteira com Espanha e numa das zonas mais secas do país.
> A minha única dúvida é se passa dos 400 mm anuais ou não mas ainda não encontrei nada sem ser um mapa que aponta nessa zona com enorme imprecisão valores entre 400 a 600 mm ....
> Sei que já vi para Elvas ou Serpa o valor aproximado mas não me lembro onde, existia algures neste Forum, um mapa com a climatologia de Portugal não sei de que década que tinha mas duvido muito que eu esteja muito longe desse valor !
> ...





Aurélio disse:


> Pois mas Beja não traduz o clima efectivo do seu distrito que é extremamente seco no seu interior com valores anuais entre 400 a 500 mm.
> *Cometi foi um erro de todo o tamanho pois pensava que Elvas ficava no distrito de Beja e afinal é no de Portalegre *!



Pronto Aurélio, ainda bem que já sabes onde estou! 

Eu também não sei ao certo a média aqui da cidade, infelizmente o nosso organismo estatal da meteorologia gosta de nos manter na ignorância e guardam tudo para eles, mais fazendo lembrar as ditaduras que tanto gostam de aplicar o mesmo esquema aos seus concidadãos...
Mas pelo acesso que em tempos tive a alguns documentos, fiquei com um valor entre os 500 e 600mm anual, isto na média de 1961-1990, sendo que não havia registos da pluviosidade desde meados de 1981 até ao fim de 1983 (algum erro de registo certamente). Tembém para este mês de Março e se a memória não me falha, a média da mesma série era de 60mm aproximadamente. Se alguém tiver mais dados agredeço que por favor os partilhe, pois apesar de já ter colaborado de forma voluntária com o antigo IM, eles gostam muito de receber, mas nada de dar! 

Quanto à precipitação do radar, também confirmo, "muita parra e pouca uva", aparecem grandes reflectividades mas a chuva quando muito posso afirmar que é certinha, com alguns períodos moderados e disso não passa. Fica aqui o gráfico da minha estação até ao momento:







Já não é mau de todo, tendo em conta os restantes dias da semana, hoje é um dia excepcional. 

Abraço


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 14:17)

Por aqui foi curto mas intenso! 10 min de chuva fortíssima naquela que foi a maior chuvada deste mês de Março e desde o dia do tornado em Silves.
Continua a chover moderado e já está tudo cheio de água outra vez. Mais logo a ver se consigo ir às planícies de São Romão e ao olho de Paris que deve estar espectacular


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2013 às 14:23)

Chove com bastante intensidade, neste momento em Olhão acompanhado com vento fortíssimo. Começou a trovejar.


----------



## Agreste (8 Mar 2013 às 14:30)

Sim, houve uma trovoada algures a norte de Faro... Está a chover bem agora.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 14:47)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo e a chuva parou. Trovoada nada mas esta linha de instabilidade vinha com força! Destaque para o vento que praticamente parou. Vamos te ruma tarde calma agora e parece que com algumas abertas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2013 às 14:54)

Por aqui, ainda vai pingando e acumulou 4 mm, ainda está alguma instabilidade a SW que ainda pode afectar aqui, ou então mais para a leste.


----------



## aoc36 (8 Mar 2013 às 15:56)

bem por aqui perto das 13 choveu intensamente com mt vento...rendeu 5mm
fim de tarde com um bolo sol...vamos ver como vai ser a noite


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

Sol com fartura! Chegou a Primavera 

Março Marçagão...manhã de Inverno, tarde de Verão!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2013 às 19:52)

*Ventos fortes danificaram esplanadas e embarcações em Cabanas de Tavira
*
Várias esplanadas e cinco embarcações ficaram hoje danificadas na sequência do vento forte que ao início da tarde assolou a zona de Cabanas de Tavira, no Algarve, sem provocar feridos, disse à agência Lusa fonte da Marinha.

De acordo com o comandante Ventura Borges, dos portos de Tavira e de Vila Real de Santo António, os ventos fortes que se fizeram sentir entre as 14:30 e as 14:45 "arrastaram cadeiras e mesas de esplanadas instaladas junto à orla marítima, e cinco embarcações, uma das quais acabou por ficar em cima de um passadiço".

"Não houve feridos, apenas danos materiais", informou aquele responsável da Marinha.

Segundo o comandante Ventura Borges, "as embarcações são muito leves e de pequenas dimensões, a maior das quais com cerca de cinco metros de comprimento".

Por seu turno, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro disse à agência Lusa que os ventos fortes apenas causaram danos materiais na zona de Cabanas de Tavira, "sem registo de feridos ou danos pessoais".

Fonte: DN
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=3097377&seccao=Sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

As células passaram a rasar aqui, mas não tocaram, a sul entre as 15 horas e as 16 horas era uma escuridão imensa. 

Bom, hoje foi o dia menos chuvoso com apenas 4 mm e uma trovoada. Uma semana inteira a preverem trovoadas e apenas uma, é uma tristeza.  Desde de 2ª feira até hoje acumulei 61 mm, o ano passado tive 60 mm em 2 horas neste mês.  O acumulado do mês é de 69 mm, o ano passado foi de 87 mm.


----------



## talingas (8 Mar 2013 às 21:25)

Não foi na cidade mas dá para ter uma ideia do que terá chovido também na serra de São Mamede, este video que se segue, é na piscina fluvial da vila de Alegrete, numa ponta do parque natural São Mamede. É de lamentar os estragos. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=511333795574890


----------



## dASk (8 Mar 2013 às 21:55)

Amanhã vou começar a reportar da aldeia de Giões, concelho de Alcoutim, e vou tentar postar algumas fotos das ribeiras do sotavento, super amadoras é claro mas vou tentar o melhor possível já que nunca vi aqui fotografias de cheias em ribeiras como foupana, vascão, odeleite! Amanhã começa a caça!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mar 2013 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As células passaram a rasar aqui, mas não tocaram, a sul entre as 15 horas e as 16 horas era uma escuridão imensa.
> 
> Bom, hoje foi o dia menos chuvoso com apenas 4 mm e uma trovoada. Uma semana inteira a preverem trovoadas e apenas uma, é uma tristeza.  Desde de 2ª feira até hoje acumulei 61 mm, o ano passado tive 60 mm em 2 horas neste mês.  O acumulado do mês é de 69 mm, o ano passado foi de 87 mm.



Pois aqui para estes lados nem faço a miníma de que quanto já tem acumulado mas a conta já deve de ir para os 150mm...pelos efeitos que vi hoje o acumulado já é bem grande.
Caiu um aguaceiro forte à pouco! Há alguma precipitação de carácter orográfico nas serras do Algarve central.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (16h15)
Temperatura mínima = 9,9 ºC (01h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Períodos de chuva, por vezes intensos, até ao início da tarde. Final de tarde com sol.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Mar 2013 às 22:57)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Em 12h. já levamos 49.7 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não estive por cá mas já ouvi dizer que foi uma grande chuvada! 26,4mm acumulados aqui. Máxima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Mar 2013 às 23:28)

Por cá o dia vai terminar com *6,6mm* acumulados, o que perfaz um total de *50,2mm* este mês.

Sigo com 15,7ºC e 94% de humidade, com vento fraco de WSW.

Quanto às trovoadas, por cá, nem um cheirinho! O pessoal do centro que as aproveite, já que estão em força por lá!


----------



## amando96 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:55)

Trovoada agora mesmo


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2013 às 01:05)

Atenção: dentro de uma hora teremos uma linha de instabilidade a chegar ao coração do Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central, procedente de oeste... esperemos que ainda chegue com alguma actividade eléctrica.

Algarve: instabilidade também, sobretudo mais para o sotavento.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Mar 2013 às 01:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Atenção: dentro de uma hora teremos uma linha de instabilidade a chegar ao coração do Alto Alentejo e Alentejo Central, procedente de oeste... esperemos que ainda chegue com alguma actividade eléctrica.


Pelo que vejo o sentido da linha de instabilidade é SW-NE, portanto aqui por Évora deverá passar de raspão, não?


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 02:04)

Chove moderado com algum vento. Trovoada não sei... 10,4ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Mar 2013 às 02:04)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Pelo que vejo o sentido da linha de instabilidade é SW-NE, portanto aqui por Évora deverá passar de raspão, não?



Primeiro estouro em Évora. 

Chove moderadamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 02:12)

Trovoada! E perto...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Mar 2013 às 02:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada! E perto...


Por Évora foi um bocado naquela...

Deu um estouro valente a anunciar a chegada, choveu 15 minutos, parou, e agora não se passa nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 02:18)

Aqui foi igual, deu um belo estouro, dois trovões, agora parou tudo. No entanto ouvi outro trovão agora. 9,9ºC.


----------



## talingas (9 Mar 2013 às 02:20)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui foi igual, deu um belo estouro, dois trovões, agora parou tudo. No entanto ouvi outro trovão agora. 9,9ºC.



Confirma. Já ouvi pelo menos 4 trovões.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 02:21)

Sim, uns 3 ou 4 trovões, mas muito esporádico.


----------



## talingas (9 Mar 2013 às 03:14)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, uns 3 ou 4 trovões, mas muito esporádico.



Sim sim, deu para perceber que a trovoada devia andar longe. Digo eu.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 03:18)

A trovoada andava perto no primeiro trovão, caiu a coisa de 1 km daqui, talvez na praça de touros, foi relâmpago imediatamente seguido de trovão.

Agora nada se passa, 9,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2013 às 11:23)

Boas, por aqui, aproxima-se uma linha de instabilidade, durante a noite acumulei 1 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2013 às 12:21)

> *Cabanas de Tavira: Fenómeno de vento extremo causa pânico*
> 
> "Barcos vieram parar a terra"
> 
> ...



Será que foi um fenómeno de vento extremo ou será que foi um tornado de menor intensidade.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Será que foi um fenómeno de vento extremo ou será que foi um tornado de menor intensidade.



O radar a essa hora mostrava isto:






Não se vê ali nenhuma célula isolada, apenas aquela linha de instabilidade, que estava muito activa e com uma ligeira estrutura em arco, julgo eu. Sem imagens será difícil saber o que foi, mas talvez um downburst a descer num dos flancos da linha de instabilidade?


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2013 às 13:24)

Por aqui a noite foi marcada por um aguaceiro fortíssimo por volta da 1 da manhã. Por agora tudo calmo com bastante sol mas algum vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 15:02)

Chuva com vento forte, 66 km/h.


----------



## amando96 (9 Mar 2013 às 22:35)

A estrada de São Romão tem um pouco menos água que aqui

Em Novembro de 2009 estava tudo sequissimo, e em Janeiro de 2010 nem as margens continham as ribeiras.

E desde 2010 que não via as ribeiras como vi hoje.


----------



## talingas (9 Mar 2013 às 22:37)

2 relâmpagos 2 trovões. Começa a pingar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2013 às 22:49)

Está a nascer alguma instabilidade que é visível no radar, por isso, não é de descartar a ocorrência de algum aguaceiro e de alguma trovoada no Algarve durante esta noite.


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2013 às 22:54)

Não deve ser fácil embora o radar assinale alguns micropontos. Está uma noite amena com 14,7ºC segundo o turismo do Algarve. Não deve fazer muito mais frio do que isto.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Mar 2013 às 22:59)

Por cá hoje o dia foi de céu com boas abertas e aguaceiros pontuais, que apenas acumularam *0,6mm* no Sítio das Fontes e *3mm* em Silves (graças a um aguaceiro mais forte que houve esta tarde em Silves às 16h).

A máxima foi de 19,3ºC e neste momento sigo com 14,1ºC e vento fraco de W, com 86% de humidade.

Trovoadas? Esta noite? No Algarve? Não me parece! A zona Norte e Centro já reservaram isso desde há uns dias, e agora não chega cá nada!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (10h02)
Temperatura mínima = 9,0 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

Aguaceiro em Faro neste momento... daqueles intensos mas muito curtos, uns 5 minutos se tanto.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Trovoada dispersa, 10,2mm.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Mar 2013 às 00:05)

Coloquei umas fotos da instabilidade verificada hoje no álbum "Instabilidade Atmosférica" na página do Meteofontes no facebook.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

Tempo complica-se no Alto Alentejo... Neste momento várias células activas provocam aguaceiros, acompanhadas por vento moderado com rajadas e algumas trovoadas dispersas.

Imagem Radar às 23h50


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2013*

Parece que a célula está a chegar a Portalegre, deve estar animado agora, alguém confirma?


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

Granizo e chuva forte. 7,8ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 00:18)

amando96 disse:


> A estrada de São Romão tem um pouco menos água que aqui
> 
> Em Novembro de 2009 estava tudo sequissimo, e em Janeiro de 2010 nem as margens continham as ribeiras.
> 
> E desde 2010 que não via as ribeiras como vi hoje.



O olho de Paris perto dessa zona está a descarregar bem! Aliás todo os olhos de água da zona a Norte de Loulé estão com um caudal espectacular. Ontem à tarde fui dar uma voltinha pela zona da Amendoeira e Fonte Filipe e era água por todos os lados, os ribeiros cársicos estavam espectaculares
Quando conseguir reunir o material vou abrir um tópico sobre o olho de Paris. Quanto a acumulados de precipitação as diferenças entre o litoral e o interior são enormes. Teve de chover mesmo muito na serra pelos caudais que muitos cursos de água apresentam e pelas marcas de cheia visíveis.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 00:33)

Que grande trovão há pouco, 7,2ºC. Tenho a rua inundada, produto das sarjetas tapadas...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 00:46)

A ver se chega alguma célula aos Algarves... Saudades de uma bela trovoada!

Andam umas células a passar aqui ao largo da costa mas vão apontadas a Espanha. A ver o que reserva a madrugada.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 00:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que grande trovão há pouco, 7,2ºC. Tenho a rua inundada, produto das sarjetas tapadas...



Anda anda levas com a madrugada quase toda com trovoada. Parece que a instabilidade desloca-se no sentido oeste-leste e muito lentamente. Está um comboio apontado aí a Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 00:51)

Está a desviar para sul por acaso  Mas ainda vão fazendo trovões e relâmpagos, 6,8ºC.


----------



## talingas (10 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Está a desviar para sul por acaso  Mas ainda vão fazendo trovões e relâmpagos, 6,8ºC.



Acho que o melhor já passou. Agora é vê-la afastar-se.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 01:05)

talingas disse:


> Acho que o melhor já passou. Agora é vê-la afastar-se.



Sim, mas já foi bom enquanto durou.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 01:10)

Estremoz: chuva moderada, por vezes forte, nos últimos 45 minutos. Algum granizo à mistura e alguns relâmpagos. 

Por agora um pouco mais calmo mas as imagens de radar mostram a aproximação de novas células procedentes de oeste.

No iMapWeather mostra que a trovoada já passou por Portalegre, estando já em território espanhol. Entretanto há uma célula bastante activa junto a Mora (*01h50*), já que o radar acusa precipitação forte e o iMapWeather tem ali elevada concentração de descargas eléctricas; esta célula desloca-se para leste...


----------



## talingas (10 Mar 2013 às 01:14)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, mas já foi bom enquanto durou.



Bem agora houve um relâmpago aqui perto. Mas serão restos talvez. O que interessa é que vai chovendo ainda que com pouca intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 01:18)

talingas disse:


> Bem agora houve um relâmpago aqui perto. Mas serão restos talvez. O que interessa é que vai chovendo ainda que com pouca intensidade.



Sim, ainda deu trovão.  7,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 01:35)

Ali para a *zona de Mora *não deve estar nada famoso: o radar do IPMA assinala uma mancha avermelhada e o radar da Extremadura indica precipitação forte...

Vou sair porque parece que a tempestade se aproxima de Estremoz por noroeste ...

Atenção à célula que está agora a entrar por SINES ...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 01:51)

Depois de uma pausa, mais um relâmpago e um trovão, 7,7ºC.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

A caminho de casa na zona de Évora, durante os 15 min que estive na estrada, conseguia avistar belos clarões, quase constantes e fortes, só que não conseguia perceber de que quadrante (se N se S, se W se E) eram originários, apenas via clarões.
Agora percebo que deve ser aquela linha potentíssima na zona de Mora, como refere o Gerofil.

Por aqui, chove fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 02:18)

Estremoz: Trovoada  entre as 01h45 e as 02h05; chuva moderada a forte, misturada com granizo fino (algum gelo acumulado no solo). Vento com rajadas nos momentos de maior precipitação.

Agora observam-se estrelas no céu e a temperatura desceu dos 10 ºC para os 6,8 ºC  em pouco mais de meia - hora.


----------



## jmackworks (10 Mar 2013 às 02:19)

passou ao lado de Évora ... mais uma vez


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Mar 2013 às 02:39)

jmackworks disse:


> passou ao lado de Évora ... mais uma vez


Só uns clarõezitos e uma chuvinha.

Que coisa é aquela que se avista no radar que entrou por Sines e que passará daqui a uns minutos na zona de Beja? Parece agressivo.


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2013 às 02:52)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Só uns clarõezitos e uma chuvinha.
> 
> Que coisa é aquela que se avista no radar que entrou por Sines e que passará daqui a uns minutos na zona de Beja? Parece agressivo.



até agora só deixou alguma chuva e alguma trovoada, o vento é que tem gradualmente aumentado de intensidade


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2013 às 03:23)

Por Elvas também grande aparato eléctrico, granizo e chuvada a sério. 

Já vou com 19mm desde a meia-noite e já tive un rain-rate de 84mm/h. Após a queda de granizo a temperatura desceu dos 10ºC para os 7ºC.
Que belo inicio de madrugada! Vá lá hoje não me fugiram estas meninas!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 03:34)

O aparato eléctrico não foi muito grande, digo, constante, mas ainda foi uma trovoada considerável. 7,9ºC a aumentar lentamente, depois de ter atingido 6,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2013 às 09:18)

Noite de aguaceiros fortes em Serpa!
Precipitação acumulada - 2,7mm


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 10:26)

Estremoz: primeiro aguaceiro moderado da manhã, praticamente só de granizo. Acumulação de gelo nos passeios das ruas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo em Serpa!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 11:27)

Uma linha de instabilidade e elevada actividade convectiva cruza todo o distrito de Beja, de oeste a este. O seu deslocamento principal é para Espanha, mas apresenta um segundo deslocamento que consiste em ir baixando progressivamente de latitude. Poderá também vir a afectar o interior do sotavento algarvio.

Radar Extremadura


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2013 às 11:48)

Forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo. Céu aterrador a oeste :/


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 11:50)

Aguaceiro forte à pouco a Norte de Loulé! Por Loulé nada tudo sequinho e bastante sol agora. Vento de oeste moderado.


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2013 às 12:02)

Ouvem-se trovões. É uma célula de grandes dimensões. Isto está a ficar assustador :\


----------



## pax_julia (10 Mar 2013 às 12:14)

Passou ligeiramente a Sul da cidade. Ainda se ouviram uns valentes estouros


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2013 às 12:49)

Aqui, existe uma linha que separa a instabilidade a que está a norte e a que está a sul. Que tristeza, nem uma trovoada nem nada. A última coisa que está um autêntico vendaval.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 13:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, existe uma linha que separa a instabilidade a que está a norte e a que está a sul. Que tristeza, nem uma trovoada nem nada. A última coisa que está um autêntico vendaval.



Há que aproveitar o solinho! Para Sul céu limpo. À pouco passou um aguaceiro muito ténue. A instabilidade está toda agora demasiado a Norte entre Beja e Almodôvar e um pouco no sotavento mas que deverá estar mesmo a passar.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 13:23)

Vento forte e algum negro a aproximar-se, a ver no que dá. 12,7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 13:38)

11,0ºC em descida rápida à medida que a célula se aproxima. A humidade também desceu com 63%.







Edit: 10,6ºC


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2013 às 15:24)

Bom a linha que separa a instabilidade do sol está mesmo aqui em cima de Loulé. Na serra tem havido bastante instabilidade que parece que tem descido até ao sotavento e depois Espanha.
Por aqui bastante sol até parece Primavera e o vento que já teve um bocado desagradável já diminuiu de intensidade. 
Tempo mesmo típico deste mês Recordo-me de muitos "Marços" assim.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 15:26)

Alguns trovões bem audíveis, mas nada de raios. Passou a Sul. 8,8ºC e 10,2mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

Cai granizo moderadamente, 9,4ºC.


----------



## Redfish (10 Mar 2013 às 16:35)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros  de curta duração...

Por volta do meio dia é que uma celula descarregou aqui bastante granizo....


----------



## talingas (10 Mar 2013 às 17:20)

Por agora estão cerca de 6°C aos 740m da Serra de São Mamede. Grandes vestígios de uma grande chuva de granizo, que se mantêm com a ajuda da temperatura.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Mar 2013 às 18:25)

Chove fraco, 9,3ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2013 às 22:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (13h19)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (02h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Tempo instável com aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo. Trovoada durante a madrugada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Bom que chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui
5 min de chuva forte que deixou tudo alagado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2013 às 11:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom que chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui
> 5 min de chuva forte que deixou tudo alagado!



Compra um barco para a próxima madrugada e manhã.  Aí vai ela a passar a norte daqui, negra que nem tudo. 

O IPMA já colocou o distrito de Faro em aviso amarelo para amanhã entre as 3h e as 12h, para Periodos de chuva forte por vezes em regime de aguaceiros acompanhados de rajadas localmente fortes e para o vento com rajadas de 70 a 80 km/h.

Aqui, levo 1 mm até agora. Mas na Serra de Monte Figo que eu tenho vista previlegiada tem chovido bem durante a manhã.


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2013 às 12:04)

Devem passar mais 1 ou 2 aguaceiros mas a tarde será mais calma. Antes do final do dia deverá recomeçar a chover...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Mar 2013 às 18:15)

Por aqui dia marcado pela passagem de alguns aguaceiros moderados, que deixaram *2,6mm *no Sítio das Fontes. A máxima foi de *17,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, 14,3ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2013 às 19:03)

Começou a chuviscar e o vento é moderado a forte...


----------



## dASk (11 Mar 2013 às 19:20)

tal como prometi aqui ficam algumas fotos do panorama do sotavento e algo do baixo alentejo, não deu pra mais porque foi tudo muito á pressa, deu para reparar que o rio sado no sábado tinha saído do leito em Santa Margarida do sado. Reparei também que as ribeiras por onde passei como por exemplo a do vascão baixaram cerca de 50cm o caudar em cerca de 24h isto de sábado para domingo, o que prova o quão depressa estes cursos de água deixam de correr e logo começar a secar. Impressionante também o nível das águas no pico da cheia que era visível no entulho acumulado nas arvores e arbustos nas margens, como vão poder reparar nas fotos. 

Nesta a ribeira de terges e cobres perto de mértola no sábado!







Nestas no Sábado na ribeira do vascão já no Algarve, sendo na margem oposta o Alentejo  pode ver-se os detritos acumulados nas arvores e arbustos e dar uma ideia pode onde ela andou!





















E estas já no Domingo à tarde na divisão dos concelhos de Alcoutim e Mértola!
















Muita escorrência nas serras algarvias estes últimos dias.   Pena não poder ir para essas zonas mais vezes..


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

*Algarve/Baixo Alentejo*

Atenção às próximas horas: chuva ou aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.

Image satellite météo infrarouge animée et colorisée pour l'Europe


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Mar 2013 às 19:39)

vamos ver se não passar demasiado a sul...


----------



## Agreste (11 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

A ver se nos acerta em cheio. Será difícil ver água fora das ribeiras mas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Será que vai chover antes da previsão dos modelos, todos indicam que a maior quantidade de precipitação será entre as 06h e as 12 h de amanhã.  Mesmo os avisos é só a partir das 03 horas da manhã, e já está a entrar precipitação, deve ser chuva agora mais fraca e depois durante a madrugada e manhã deve ser mais aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2013 às 20:09)

Apenas consigo postar aqui na Resposta rápida .... o outro modo não está a funcionar !

Algarvio para já o que supostamente está a chegar é uma primeira linha de instabilidade que deve começar a dar alguma chuva dentro de umas 2 horas !


----------



## quim_mane (11 Mar 2013 às 21:23)

Pessoal, aí para o Alentejo, mais propriamente na região de Elvas, como irá estar o tempo no fim de semana?


----------



## trovoadas (11 Mar 2013 às 21:27)

Os solos no barrocal e serra Algarvia estão saturados! Se chover mais de 30mm esta noite vai haver muita água a descer nas ribeiras. Tudo depende da intensidade e da quantidade com que chova mas não me parece que seja suficiente para termos água fora dos leitos. No entanto nunca se sabe, pois estas massas húmidas têm tendência para largar muita água nas serras.
Hoje caiu um aguaceiro forte por aqui por volta do meio dia que fez correr bem a rua. Deve ter acumulado uns 5mm. Fui dar uma volta às "planícies" de São Romão e estava tudo cheio de água! Não tirei muitas fotos à zona inundada pois não me dá muito jeito andar a parar aqui e acolá com o carro(quanto não vale a bike) e também porque é uma zona com algum transito e com poucas bermas.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2013 às 23:54)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado ....


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2013 às 00:06)

Por aqui também vai chovendo fraco a moderado com vento praticamente nulo.

Deixo aqui o link com fotos do passeio que fiz no outro dia...http://www.meteopt.com/forum/natureza-viagens/fonte-filipe-olho-de-paris-querenca-7033.html#post371250


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

Estremoz:

(dados de ontem)

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (11h37)
Temperatura mínima = 8,9 ºC (05h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Ontem foi mais um dia com vários aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. Esta noite a chuva continua; já entramos no décimo dia seguido em que chove.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## talingas (12 Mar 2013 às 00:25)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 12.março.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e com rajadas localmente fortes
até ao final da manhã no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, passando a regime
de aguaceiros a partir da tarde, serão de neve na Serra de São
Mamede para o final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral com rajadas
da ordem dos 70/80 km/h e nas terras altas, rodando para noroeste
a partir da tarde.

Será que vêm aí mais uns flocos para São Mamede? Com a previsão que dão para os próximos dias não me admiro nada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mar 2013 às 07:36)

Apenas 6,6mm acumulados, não houve até momento chuva forte


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2013 às 08:23)

Por aqui também não dei noticia de chuva forte apenas chuva fraca a moderada de forma continua. O acumulado já deve ser considerável por esta zona. Muita água nos terrenos como já não via há muito tempo.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2013 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Por cá a madrugada foi de chuva fraca e constante, rendendo até agora *7,8mm* no Sítio das Fontes e *10,5mm* em Silves. Pelas imagens do radar, diria que a precipitação um pouco mais forte ficou no Alentejo e no mar a SE do Algarve.

Sigo com 15,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2013 às 08:45)

O Hirlam tem o momento mais intenso de precipitação para as 09 horas desta manhã... vamos aguardar a ver se acerta.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Mar 2013 às 08:59)

duvido, está tudo desfeito...


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2013 às 09:11)

Duvido também... Só se aparecer alguma coisa no meio daquela mancha que vem de oeste.
Nas serras o acumulado deve ser jeitoso. Talvez mais de 20mm.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Mar 2013 às 09:20)

Não contem com mais nada ... o Hirlam está completamente deslocado, no satélite vê-se que a mancha foi empurrada mais para sul, está muito desorganizada e tem pouca chuva associada ...
Nem no Algarve quanto mais no Algarve !

Isto claro falando somente de precipitação mais intensa !


----------



## Redfish (12 Mar 2013 às 09:26)

Praticamente chove de forma fraca desde as 21:30 de ontem aqui...

Aguaceiros fortes na zona ainda não dei por eles...

Pelo SAT 24 e imagens Radar ve-se passar o grosso da pricipitação a Sul do Algarve...


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mar 2013 às 09:33)

O cavado a Noroeste empurrou a massa instável mais para sul. Já não acredito em nada de especial. Talvez entremos num regime de aguaceiros que possam não ser fracos como indicam as previsões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo fraco e nem vento quase está, aguaceiros fortes nem vê-los e vento também não. Por aqui, os terrenos não têem qualquer poças de água, mesmo onde tenho as favas nem poças tem e basta fazer dias de sol para a terra ficar seca novamente.

Por aqui, levo acumulados 12 mm e sigo com 15.0ºC. Que venha domingo que aí virá orquestra.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Mar 2013 às 11:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo fraco e nem vento quase está, aguaceiros fortes nem vê-los e vento também não. Por aqui, os terrenos não têem qualquer poças de água, mesmo onde tenho as favas nem poças tem e basta fazer dias de sol para a terra ficar seca novamente.
> 
> Por aqui, levo acumulados 12 mm e sigo com 15.0ºC. Que venha domingo que aí virá orquestra.



Como é que tu tens 12 mm e Faro tem somente 4 mm .... e que orquestra tu vês no Domingo que eu não vejo nada de especial.
O Norte e Centro tem muito mais hipóteses de orquestras do que nós nesse dia ...


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2013 às 12:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Como é que tu tens 12 mm e Faro tem somente 4 mm ....



Segundo as synops, Faro (aeroporto), das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje acumulou 12mm.

86,1mm este mês. Nada mau!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2013 às 12:35)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo as synops, Faro (aeroporto), das 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje acumulou 12mm.
> 
> 86,1mm este mês. Nada mau!



Outras estações no Algarve:

Monchique: 27.7 mm
Almancil: 17.3 mm
Benafim - Alto Fica: 15.5 mm
Tavira: 13.4 mm
Vilamoura: 12.4 mm

Esses 4 mm da estação da região de turismo só pode ser engano.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Mar 2013 às 12:43)

E já agora, no Sítio das Fontes tenho *8mm* acumulados neste momento. E em Silves tinha *10,5mm *às 08h00


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2013 às 15:16)

Estremoz: 13,8 ºC e 1003 hPa.

As precipitações cessaram ao longo da manhã; agora predomina o céu pouco nublado e o vento de noroeste. Logo mais chega a massa de ar polar procedente de norte ...


----------



## Galactica (12 Mar 2013 às 16:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: 13,8 ºC e 1003 hPa.
> 
> As precipitações cessaram ao longo da manhã; agora predomina o céu pouco nublado e o vento de noroeste. Logo mais chega a massa de ar polar procedente de norte ...



Neste momento encontro-me em Albufeira e também registo o mesmo: vento moderado NW, com boas abertas de sol. 
Aguardo pela frente polar, ihihihihi, será que vamos ver alguma neve por cá?! Adorava...


----------



## aoc36 (12 Mar 2013 às 16:45)

depois de uma noite de chuva intensa e por duas vezes a estação metriologica apitar duas vezes ao longo da noite :S sigo agora com algum sol e vento com rajadas de 27km/h.
quanto a chuva sigo com 14mm


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2013 às 16:46)

Galactica disse:


> Neste momento encontro-me em Albufeira e também registo o mesmo: vento moderado NW, com boas abertas de sol.
> Aguardo pela frente polar, ihihihihi, será que vamos ver alguma neve por cá?! Adorava...



Absolutamente impossível aí.  11,9ºC e 53% HR, o ar seco já se faz sentir, vento igualmente de NW.


----------



## Galactica (12 Mar 2013 às 16:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Absolutamente impossível aí.  11,9ºC e 53% HR, o ar seco já se faz sentir, vento igualmente de NW.



Argh...  Queria tanto...LOL Não se esqueçam que não é impossível nevar cá nos Algarves, aliás, não neva em Faro desde...2 de Fevereiro de 1954!!!!!


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2013 às 20:05)

Satisfeito por existirem mais participantes aqui pelos Algarves. Qualquer dia organizamos uma jantarada.

Tarde de cúmulos e vento moderado. Ainda não foi hoje que conseguimos ver o cometa. Amanhã já dará para observar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2013 às 20:19)

Precipitação ocorrida na semana de 4 de Março a 10 de Março nalgumas estações do SAGRALG:

Messines: 109.6 mm
Alte: 107.2 mm
Norinha: 99.8 mm
Patacão: 91.6 mm
...
Tavira: 61.8 mm

Fonte: http://www.cotr.pt/sagralg/relatorio.asp

Numa semana choveu mais nalgumas estações do que os 3 meses de Inverno.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mar 2013 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (15h27)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,3 ºC (01h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (12 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

Eu é que devo estar avariado porque não me parece que tenha chovido o triplo da média mensal, que tem vindo a subir nas normais...


----------



## Redfish (12 Mar 2013 às 22:26)

Agreste disse:


> Satisfeito por existirem mais participantes aqui pelos Algarves. Qualquer dia organizamos uma jantarada.
> 
> Tarde de cúmulos e vento moderado. Ainda não foi hoje que conseguimos ver o cometa. Amanhã já dará para observar.



Seria interessante... e se possivel uma noite com bastante actividade electrica para a malta fazer uma fotos jeitosas...eheh

Não minha zona e apesar de não ter registos, o acumulado de março deve superar certamente os 100/120mm, as ribeiras da zona já é a terceira vez este mes que levam cheia, onde moro e para quem conhece a Lagoa da Nave do Barão está bem composta, no incio do mes praticamente não tinha nenhuma agua.

De resto por Loulé-Quarteira 12º.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2013 às 23:24)

Temperatura em descida com 5,4ºC. Máxima de 12,9ºC. Mínima por apurar.


----------



## talingas (13 Mar 2013 às 01:11)

Por aqui vai descendo lentamente. 3.8ºC; com um ventinho que faz parecer mais uns -3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2013 às 07:55)

1,9ºC actuais, mínima de 1,4ºC.

-0,1ºC na EMA do IPMA


----------



## ecobcg (13 Mar 2013 às 09:48)

Ainda no seguimento do que aconteceu na Sexta-Feira passada em Cabanas de Tavira, deixo aqui 2 links com fotos dos estragos causados, para opiniões do que terá sucedido? tornado ou downburst?
















(fotos de Sandra Monica Santos)

Mais fotos aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.345252965580012.1073741825.100002859332444&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...644645051.1073741826.733745050&type=3&theater


----------



## talingas (13 Mar 2013 às 13:32)

Por aqui se a memória não me falha, esta noite atingi a temperatura mais baixa desde o inicio do ano. 0.8°C. Ainda não foi desta que caiu abaixo dos zero... 8.3°C actuais. E por S. Mamede as temperaturas andaram entre -2°C e -4°C.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

9,3ºC


----------



## aoc36 (13 Mar 2013 às 22:22)

por aqui sigo com 8.3º


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2013 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,5 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 1,9 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,6 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2013 às 11:15)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e bastante sol. Apesar da temperatura fresca já dá um cheirinho a Primavera


----------



## trovoadas (14 Mar 2013 às 22:34)

Dia fresco mas agradável devido ao vento ter sido bastante fraco ou quase inexistente em alguns períodos do dia (mais da parte da tarde). De manhã ouvi relatos de bastante geada nas regiões do interior. 
Há pouco estavam 6ºc nas zonas baixas a sul de Loulé. Promete ser uma noite fresquinha, sem vento por agora. Parece que será mais uma noite de geada em muitos locais, quiça a última deste Inverno


----------



## amando96 (14 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Mínima de 3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mar 2013 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 1,2 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Bom tempo mas muito frio *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = *1,2 ºC* (dia 14).


----------



## Agreste (15 Mar 2013 às 08:55)

Mais um par de frentes e a primavera está ai. Na próxima semana devemos ter as altas pressões mais próximas de nós e as temperaturas deverão subir.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Ainda 14,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (15 Mar 2013 às 21:15)

Há pouco estava a chuviscar na estrada de acesso ao cais comercial aqui em Faro. Portanto a chuva regressou de novo.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2013 às 22:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima = 4,8 ºC (01h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*A chuva já regressou *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

Agreste disse:


> Há pouco estava a chuviscar na estrada de acesso ao cais comercial aqui em Faro. Portanto a chuva regressou de novo.



Eu apanhei um aguaceiro de gotas grossas que mais pareciam pedras no caminho de Quarteira para Loulé. Faziam um baralho no vidro e na chapa Jasus!
Ainda pensei queres ver que é o fim do mundo...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Mar 2013 às 23:29)

Parece que os radares do IM atrofiaram com estas nuvens altas...vêm grandes manchas de precipitação no Norte e Centro e uma mancha aqui no Sul mas ao que parece é tudo ruído!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2013 às 23:34)

Não é ruído e sim virga.

11,2ºC e 42% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2013 às 12:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e quem olha para o radar diz, grande temporal a sul do Algarve e vai tudo para a Andaluzia, afinal o radar está marado e mesmo na Andaluzia não choveu nada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Mar 2013 às 12:59)

Dia de Primavera , com céu pouco nublado!
Chuva e nuvens nem vê-las.....


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2013 às 02:34)

Após máxima de 18.3ºC, sigo com 15.0ºC e 97%hr aqui pela Lagoa de St André.

Amanhã se tudo correr bem teremos alguma convecção, embora o Alentejo interior pareça mais favorecido no que toca á sinóptica apresentada pelos modelos.


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2013 às 08:11)

Trovoadas no radar entrando por Albufeira e ouve-se alguma coisa aqui por Faro.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2013 às 08:37)

Pelo radar parece severa! Vinha com muita actividade eléctrica e mandou uns bons estrondos mas cortou mais abaixo pela região de Faro.
Agora parece mais calmo mas ainda se ouvem trovões para Faro/Olhão.
Por aqui caiu uma chuvada que nem chegou a 5 min mas por agora não chove.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2013 às 09:20)

A célula de à pouco tinha um topo de 12km! Tinha características de uma célula severa.


----------



## Redfish (17 Mar 2013 às 09:42)

Parece que temos nova linha de instabilidade, já no Barlavento (zona Lagos-Sagres).

Sobre a celula parece que era bem intensa...sendo que aqui na zona de Salir apenas um aguaceiro por volta da 08:00h.
(Agora Sol mas de pouca duração...)


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Mar 2013 às 10:57)

Évora.

12°
Chuva moderada
Deu agora o primeiro trovão


----------



## pax_julia (17 Mar 2013 às 11:13)

Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2013 às 11:28)

Alandroal: Regime de aguaceiros, por vezes muito fortes mas de curta duração; trovoada desde as 11h00 







"CopyRight Eumetsat 2013"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Mar 2013 às 11:37)

Aguaceiro forte que durou 5 minutos acumulando apenas 0,9mm


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2013 às 12:02)

Granizo em Estoi - Ruínas de Milreu (Hernâni Duarte Maria).


----------



## aoc36 (17 Mar 2013 às 12:08)

depois de uma noite calma, mas com muito nevoeiro durante a noite toda....por volta das 7:00/7.30 trovoada com alguma intensidade, mas nada de especial e chuva  
tb por volta das 10.15 choveu bastante com algum granizo mas pouco.

ps: acabei de ouvir um trovão e chove com alguma intensidade  :P


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2013 às 12:14)

Não estava em Faro mas encontrei tudo encharcado. Volta a trovoada de novo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2013 às 12:20)

Em Olhão, choveu 9 mm em cerca de 10 minutos, por volta das 11h15m com pedras de granizo com dimensões consideráveis, mais parecia ser ovos pequeninos de galinha, alarmes de carros e casas disparou tudo, mas a queda de granizo só durou 1 minuto.


----------



## Redfish (17 Mar 2013 às 12:22)

De momento aguaceiros moderados...

Parece que a Imagem do Radar (Loulé) já esta disponivel novamente...


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2013 às 12:41)

Comparando com o que se vê de Coruche não está em grande forma. Esperemos que não seja nada de grave.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2013 às 14:42)

Chuva muito forte, 12,8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2013 às 15:03)

Boas, por aqui, o dia acumulou 16 mm, nada mau. Com umas belas bombas a estoirarem aqui, que saudades que tinha. A partir da meia-noite ficou  nevoeiro por aqui, coisa rara por aqui. 

Este mês, levo acumulado 101 mm, 3ª feira parece que vem mais.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

Boas Tardes!!!

Coloquem algumas fotos destas células, parecem ser muito interessantes e ainda por cima na região em que estão.

Radar neste momento


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2013 às 15:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, o dia acumulou 16 mm, nada mau. Com umas belas bombas a estoirarem aqui, que saudades que tinha. A partir da meia-noite ficou  nevoeiro por aqui, coisa rara por aqui.
> 
> Este mês, levo acumulado 101 mm, 3ª feira parece que vem mais.



Olha parece que choveu mais por aí do que aqui. Finalmente
A trovoada foi qualquer coisa de espectacular principalmente a primeira célula por volta das 8h da manhã. Muita actividade eléctrica e ouve um, bem um trovão do outro mundo, que bomba Parecia a explosão do asteróide na Rússia. Dei um salto da cama e tudo!
Bom mas soube a pouco Venha mais!
Por agora tudo calmo e ainda muito nublado. A ver se ainda aparece o sol para o fim da tarde...


----------



## actioman (17 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Tardes!!!
> 
> Coloquem algumas fotos destas células, parecem ser muito interessantes e ainda por cima na região em que estão.
> (...)



Para já nada a relatar. Aqui fica uma fotografia, mas não é nada mais que chuva miudinha a cair intensamente... 







Como o céu tem estado sempre encoberto, não se vislumbram as formações com grande destaque.

Podem seguir as imagens aqui:

WeatherCam de Elvas

Abraço.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2013 às 16:33)

Aqui não se via nada de jeito com a chuva forte, eram células sem actividade eléctrica, apesar de ela existir a SE.

6mm acumulados, 12,9ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Mar 2013 às 17:54)

Um fotogénico pileus que por aqui se avistou há cerca de meia hora!!!






Fotografia virada para Leste.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2013 às 22:53)

Estremoz:

Dados de ontem, Sábado (16 de Março)

Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (11h15)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (07h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2013 às 12:07)

Notícia que saiu hoje no Correio da Manhã referente a ontem.



> *Tempestade de granizo cai em Tavira*
> 
> Uma tempestade de granizo caiu este domingo, cerca das 9 horas, perto de Tavira, danificando algumas plantações.
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Mar 2013 às 12:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Notícia que saiu hoje no Correio da Manhã referente a ontem.



Foi a tal célula que passou a sul/leste daqui. Via-se bem o ponto vermelho no radar e o radar de Sevilha mostrava um topo de 12km. Esta célula tinha uma intensa actividade eléctrica!
Até pensei que Faro e Olhão estivessem a ser varridas do mapa mas afinal apenas caiu este granizo em Tavira.

Por aqui está um dia de Primavera(falta apenas a temperatura mais alta) mas o sol já alto e ausência de vento compensam
Venha de lá mais uns mm (bons) para amanhã!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Mar 2013 às 12:45)

Mínima de 2,3ºC. Agora 11,5ºC com céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## amando96 (18 Mar 2013 às 21:16)

então e fotos do granizo? 

Salvo erro foi essa célula que me acordou com um trovão


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mar 2013 às 22:20)

Peço desculpa de só hoje postar... Mas tenho andado atrapalhado.. hehe

A célula que ontem deixou granizo por Tavira que tinha associada forte actividade eléctrica também deixou a sua marca por Vila Nova de Cacela e Altura, mas com menor duração temporal e também intensidade.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos... Peço desculpa pela qualidade e por já terem sido tiradas em avançada descongelação, mas eu não estava presente e foi o que arranjei... 































Agradecimentos fotográficos a Tânia Madeira, Olga Marques e Marília Francisco


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2013 às 22:51)

Bem Gil.
Como já referiram era uma célula com topos altos, bem desenvolvida...na altura o ambiente não era favoravel a supercélulas nem a tornados, mas se houvessem melhores condições talvez fizesse mais moça

Para amanhã as condições até serão relativamente similares...convecção forte mas com alguma dificuldade em organizar-se devido á falta de shear...poderão surgir algumas coisas mais interessantes mas em principio nada de mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2013 às 22:55)

Aqui, ontem por volta das 11h15m também caiu pedras desse tamanho mas não chegou a acumular, quando fui à varanda até tinha desaparecido tudo.


----------



## GoN_dC (19 Mar 2013 às 08:27)

Muita chuva por aqui desde as 4/5h da madrugada, alternada entre aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Ainda ouvi alguma trovoada mas só ao longe.

Devem haver uns acumulados interessantes


----------



## Agreste (19 Mar 2013 às 08:40)

8,4mm até agora. Prossegue a chuva mais em formato de aguaceiros. Sem trovoadas.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2013 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Finalmente de regresso aos Algarves!

A madrugada e início da manhã foi de alguma chuva moderada a forte, com um acumulado de *7,6mm *no Sítio das Fontes e *8,5mm *em Silves. Não ouvi trovoada.

Neste momento não chove, mas devem vir aí mais alguns aguaceiros.

Sigo com 16,5ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Fim de madrugada e inicio de manhã com alguns aguaceiros mais fortes, e nos ultimos minutos já ouvi 3 trovões, sendo que desta vez as trovoadas parecem estar mais a norte do concelho de Faro.

No Alentejo parece que está a ser uma manhã de muita chuva, embora o radar na zona do Alentejo, pareça que tende sempre a aumentar a reflectividade face á chuva, não sei se devido á geologia da zona ou outro efeito qualquer ....


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2013 às 10:26)

Aqui por Lagoa caiu agora mesmo um fortíssimo mas curto aguaceiro...No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado já subiu para os *12mm*, também graças a um outro aguaceiro bem forte que caíu por lá.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mar 2013 às 10:55)

Bom depois de uma chuvada bem forte com algum granizo à mistura por volta das 9h 30 já temos sol! 
Parece que já não teremos nada de especial tirando alguns aguaceiros que ainda possam cair. A partir de agora já vai ser de melhoria!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2013 às 11:34)

Estremoz: Manhã fria com bastante chuva ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2013 às 11:35)

Boas, por aqui, foi uma situação quase desértica em termos de precipitação, tudo à volta acima dos 10 mm, e eu somente 5 mm, parece que é bruxaria ou mau-olhado.  Parece que hoje, talvez caia mais alguma coisa mas não deve acumular muito mais que isto e trovoadas nem vê-las. 

Até domingo ainda poderá chover mais alguma coisa e depois fecha a torneira, o GFS prevê já uma semana sem precipitação, querem ver que agora só chove para Outubro que vem aí o Verão.  Tou a brincar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Mar 2013 às 11:55)

Muita chuva em *Aljezur*, esta manhã tem mais de 30mm, 25mm entre as 7:00 e as 9:00

Nem todo o Algarve se pode queixar!


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2013 às 11:59)

Há bastante actividade  pelo Sul, e haverá mais até ao anoitecer!

Não venham com choraminguiçes

O sat está animador, excelente para o baixo Alentejo e serra Algarvia, com uma linha quase estacionaria associada á frente quente.

A sul e sudeste, varias linhas vão surgindo, algumas das quais de certeza que varrerão o Algarve com aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes, granizo e ventos por vezes fortes.









A depressão parece melhor organizada do que os modelos previam ontem, e mais para o  meio da tarde é provavel que a frente fria consiga rodar á volta do quadrante oeste da depressão, colocando-se de frente contra o ar quente a leste, incrementando a convergencia.
*Se isso suceder*, é possivel que associada á frente se gere uma linha convectiva, provavelmente uma broken squall line, com células fortes a varrer especialmente ali a faixa entre o vale do Guadiana e o Sotavento.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mar 2013 às 12:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, foi uma situação quase desértica em termos de precipitação, tudo à volta acima dos 10 mm, e eu somente 5 mm, parece que é bruxaria ou mau-olhado.  Parece que hoje, talvez caia mais alguma coisa mas não deve acumular muito mais que isto e trovoadas nem vê-las.
> 
> Até domingo ainda poderá chover mais alguma coisa e depois fecha a torneira, o GFS prevê já uma semana sem precipitação, querem ver que agora só chove para Outubro que vem aí o Verão.  Tou a brincar.



É muito difícil termos grandes acumulados por estas bandas! Basta ver os episódios que temos que têm uma duração de horas... uma noite, uma manhã, uma tarde...vá lá que têm sido muitos e tudo junto já dá um acumulado jeitoso Depois no reverso da medalha temos situações convectivas que em algumas horas deixam quase o que tivemos até agora este mês
Agora já só espero uma Primavera convectiva, algo que não é garantido...uns anos temos, outros não...saudades daquelas trovoadas pela tarde depois de um dia quente
Aqui fica o link do seguimento sul num mês memorável (pelo menos para mim)

```
[URL="http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-maio-2011-a-5623.html"]http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-maio-2011-a-5623.html[/URL]
```


----------



## trovoadas (19 Mar 2013 às 12:11)

stormy disse:


> Há bastante actividade  pelo Sul, e haverá mais até ao anoitecer!
> 
> Não venham com choraminguiçes
> 
> ...



Pronto vou me calar! Tinha de vir o "grande Stormy" acalmar as hostes
Vamos lá ver o que ainda vem por aí...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mar 2013 às 12:16)

trovoadas disse:


> É muito difícil termos grandes acumulados por estas bandas! Basta ver os episódios que temos que têm uma duração de horas... uma noite, uma manhã, uma tarde...vá lá que têm sido muitos e tudo junto já dá um acumulado jeitoso Depois no reverso da medalha temos situações convectivas que em algumas horas deixam quase o que tivemos até agora este mês
> Agora já só espero uma Primavera convectiva, algo que não é garantido...uns anos temos, outros não...saudades daquelas trovoadas pela tarde depois de um dia quente
> Aqui fica o link do seguimento sul num mês memorável (pelo menos para mim)
> 
> ...



Sim, sem dúvida, o número de dias com precipitação é já elevado para o mês e o acumulado vai nos 106 mm, o ano passado neste mês tive 86 mm e caíram 62 mm no dia 30, em poucas horas choveu o que choveu durante uma semana por aqui, assim é melhor para os terrenos e ajuda a água a infiltrar-se na terra. Agora, vamos entrar numa fase mais de cut-off's e se vier alguma e ficar na posição ideal a SW do Sagres aí sim. 

Esse mês, foi mesmo espectacular e como foi Setembro de 2008. 

Stormy, eu só quero uma trovoadazinha.


----------



## Agreste (19 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

Vou tentar mais uma sessão de praia esta tarde. A tal trovoada e aguaceiros. A ver o que dá.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Mar 2013 às 12:29)

A zona de Castro Verde/Ourique é que está a ter bons acumulados.
aqui apenas 7,8mm


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2013 às 12:39)

Por aqui neste momento o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens, tenho 18,6ºC, 86% de humidade e vento moderado de SSW. Pode ser que este sol dê para aquecer um pouquinho e ajudar ao desenvolvimento de mais algumas células durante a tarde.


----------



## actioman (19 Mar 2013 às 12:58)

Manhã chuvosa por cá. 

Até ao momento em dois períodos, das 07h até às 09h e depois desde as 11h até agora. Vou com um acumulado de 9mm.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Mar 2013 às 13:04)

Eu continuo a achar que a reflectividade no Alentejo é sempre maior do que no outro lado, em especial quando trata-se de situações convectivas (base das nuvens mais alta ou topos mais altos).
O IPMA e a sua falta de actualizações automáticas, mas parece que trata de problemas técnicos que surgiram desde que a TMN fez actualizações no Software !


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2013 às 13:13)

10mm acumulados até agora, tem chovido bem.


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2013 às 15:52)

A depressão está a ir muito para sul...e agora o sat não está tão interessante.

Vamos a  ver o que sucede...estas depressões são sempre complicadas de modelar..tambem é o que as torna interessantes


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mar 2013 às 16:03)

stormy disse:


> A depressão está a ir muito para sul...e agora o sat não está tão interessante.
> 
> Vamos a  ver o que sucede...estas depressões são sempre complicadas de modelar..tambem é o que as torna interessantes



Pois, também acho que a actividade que existia há 1 a 2 horas atrás era mais interessante. Entretanto parece que perdeu a força.

Neste momento chove fraco a moderado em Lagoa, mas depois de passar aquela banda de precipitação visível no radar, não deve vir mais nada. Sigo com *13,8mm* acumulados hoje (e *83,8mm *este mês), o que já não é nada mau.


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

36mm aprox em Ourique ( Panoias )...

A depressão deviou-se para sul, e agora há uma frente em reactivação ( antiga frente quente, agora a tornar-se uma frente fria) a avançar pelo Algarve...conveção porreira poderá surgir entre Alcoutim e VRSA na proxima hora ou hora e meia....no vale do Guadalquivir é que está fixe!

Mais uma vez...é uma pena...mas já se sabe que é assim, por vezes bastam pequenos desvios e a coisa corre pior


----------



## aoc36 (19 Mar 2013 às 18:26)

a norte e este de albufeira o tempo esta extremamente escuro


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2013 às 18:39)

Boas

Em mais uma caçada frustrada pelo Alentejo zona de Beja o panorama foi de muita chuva toda a manha até inicio da tarde deu para reparar que os terrenos estão todos alagados


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2013 às 21:00)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Em mais uma caçada frustrada pelo Alentejo zona de Beja o panorama foi de muita chuva toda a manha até inicio da tarde deu para reparar que os terrenos estão todos alagados



Uma foto Primaveril do nosso Alentejo


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2013 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,2 ºC (14h23)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 6,9 ºC (01h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,8 ºC (dia 7); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Mar 2013 às 00:10)

Precipitação acumulada - 13,2mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2013 às 12:29)

Alguém, tem conhecimento de um tornado que afectou a zona de Olhos de Água (Albufeira) no passado dia 5 de Março?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2013 às 14:54)

16,6ºC actuais com vento moderado de Sul. Rajada máxima de 44 km/h.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Mar 2013 às 01:59)

Começou a chover moderadamente em Évora há coisa de 20 minutos.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2013 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

A passagem desta frente deixou *7,6mm * no Sítio das Fontes e *9,5mm* em Silves. Neste momento vão caindo alguns aguaceiros pontuais. Sigo com 14,5ºC e praticamente sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2013 às 11:14)

Boas, por aqui, por volta das 4h da manhã, parecia ser o fim do mundo, um enorme vendaval e chuva muito forte que durou uns 5 minutos e que rendeu 3 mm. Sigo com 17.2ºC e com sol.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2013 às 20:34)

Aguaceiro torrencial que cai neste momento.  Um pontinho quase minúsculo no radar. 

O aguaceiro rendeu 1 mm e subiu o acumulado de hoje para 4 mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2013 às 20:51)

É um pontinho minusculo porque é um aguaceiro isolado alias como os que tem estado a ocorrer.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Mar 2013 às 01:28)

Alguém daqui do Fórum me pode explicar quando existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes (como os que estão a ocorrer em Lx e os que estão previstos para o fim da noite para Évora) durante a noite, paira por Évora um mau cheiro intenso?

Não sei se tem alguma relação directa, mas não é a primeira vez que acontece.
A última vez que senti tal cheiro, resultou em inundações na cidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2013 às 02:51)

Nada por aqui, 8,4ºC, 93% HR e vento moderado de SSE.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 02:51)

Célula potente  a varrer a faixa costeira alentejana, entre Vila Nova de Mil Fontes e cabo Sardão.






Aqui já vai em tons de vermelho,deve ter sido cá um temporal.


----------



## PedroMAR (23 Mar 2013 às 03:43)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Alguém daqui do Fórum me pode explicar quando existe a possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes (como os que estão a ocorrer em Lx e os que estão previstos para o fim da noite para Évora) durante a noite, paira por Évora um mau cheiro intenso?
> 
> Não sei se tem alguma relação directa, mas não é a primeira vez que acontece.
> A última vez que senti tal cheiro, resultou em inundações na cidade.



Este mau cheiro é do aterro


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 04:07)

Entretanto, segundo o IPMA houve uma descarga eléctrica de 314 kAmp 





O que vale é que foi bastante longe de terra, a uns 30 kilometros a oeste de Sines.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2013 às 04:14)

Já vi maiores, até de 500, em terra. Volta e meia acontece.

Chove com 8,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 04:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já vi maiores, até de 500, em terra. Volta e meia acontece.



500? Estranho, garantiram-me( Um investigador/Professor bastante conceituado) que as descargas máximas em Portugal, andam a volta dos 450/460.
Claro que acontece, mas não acontece com muita frequência.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2013 às 04:29)

Sim, obviamente, mas deve andar por essa ordem, o máximo, sim.

Bom, 0,3mm e 8,1ºC. A trovoada não quer nada com o Alentejo ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2013 às 04:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, obviamente, mas deve andar por essa ordem, o máximo, sim.



Exacto,já presenciei a uma descarga de  -247kAmp a 3 kms da zona onde estava e foi incrível, nem imagino uma de 450kAmp.


----------



## Agreste (23 Mar 2013 às 07:45)




----------



## GoN_dC (23 Mar 2013 às 08:36)

Foram dois valentes estrondos, daqueles que tiram facilmente as pessoas do sono. No entanto não ouvi chuva aquando da passagem da célula que originou essa trovoada. 

Agora, e após uns aguaceiros fortes volto a ouvir trovoada ao longe.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2013 às 08:38)

Por aqui acabou de chover de forma moderada e vou ouvindo alguns trovões.


----------



## Agreste (23 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

Já me estragaram o dia... logo hoje que iam confeccionar um folar gigante no largo da igreja em Olhão. 

Continuamos com aguaceiros por vezes moderados. Houve trovoada de madrugada.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2013 às 09:56)

Continua a chover por aqui, de forma fraca, e já levo 6,8mm acumulados hoje, e chegando agora mesmo aos 100mm no total do mês


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2013 às 12:15)

Agreste disse:


> Já me estragaram o dia... logo hoje que iam confeccionar um folar gigante no largo da igreja em Olhão.
> 
> Continuamos com aguaceiros por vezes moderados. Houve trovoada de madrugada.



Seu guloso, em princípio será esta tarde se o tempo permitir.  Se fosse de manhã, seria folar alagado, aproveita que são vários tipos de folar, o folar de Olhão, folar de mel e folar de chocolate, só falta o bagaço para acompanhar. 

Boas, por aqui, choveu durante a madrugada, por volta das 5 h da manhã, rebentou um trovão que até saltei da cama, grande estrondo.  Sigo com 12.3ºC e 7 mm acumulados.

O radar de Loulé morreu desde das 8 h da manhã, é actualizado mas não tem nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2013 às 15:48)

Pessoal do Alentejo estou curioso para saber as máximas atingidas ai hoje. Segundo o IPMA foram inferiores a 10º


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2013 às 18:01)

Tavira segue o mês com *124 mm*. A média da normal de *41-70* ronda os *95 mm*, e a de *71-2000* ronda os *40 mm*. Ainda longe dos *173 mm* de *Abril de 2008*.


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

Existem relatos da passagem de um tornado (ou outro fenómeno de vento extremo) em Manta Rota. Terá ocorrido ontem. Provocou a queda de algumas árvores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2013 às 20:02)

frederico disse:


> Existem relatos da passagem de um tornado (ou outro fenómeno de vento extremo) em Manta Rota. Terá ocorrido ontem. Provocou a queda de algumas árvores.



Isto agora, quando existe instabilidade, existe sempre relatos de tornado ou fenómeno de vento extremo. 

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de algumas abertas e de um pequeno aguaceiro.

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC
actual: 12.6ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm

Este mês levo acumulado 120 mm. No ano hidrológico levo até agora 415 mm.

Dados da Andalucia desde de 1 de Outubro até ao final de Fevereiro:

Huelva: 304.7 mm

Cádiz: 378.5 mm


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2013 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Depois de alguns aguaceiros durante a noite, a manhã apresenta-se calma com céu limpo e vento fraco. A previsão para hoje é de aguaceiros fracos mas aqui para esta zona não deve aparecer nada. Será por isso um dia de descanso e a aguardar por uma semana que se espera algo húmida.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2013 às 14:02)

Chove moderado com 11,8ºC. Rajada máxima de 64 km/h à passagem de uma célula.


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2013 às 16:00)

Cá está... pena algumas fatias terem quase meio quilo. 






Dia ameno interrompido apenas por um breve mas moderado aguaceiro por volta das 13:00.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

Agreste disse:


> Cá está... pena algumas fatias terem quase meio quilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreste, provaste as 4 qualidades. Eu provei duas, a de denominado folar de olhão e do chocolate. 

Xi, tanto guloso.   Há menino que já não precisa de comer folar até à Páscoa. Eu cá achei o bolo rei mais saboroso que o folar, e considero folar que existe à venda no continente ou pingo doce chamado de folar de olhão bem mais saboroso. 

Por volta das 14 horas caiu mais um aguaceiro e mais duradouro que esse.
O acumulado de hoje ficou pelos 3 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2013 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (00h27)

Para arquivo:

Temperatura máxima dia 21 de Março = 17,5 ºC (15h12)
Temperatura mínima dia 20 de Março = 4,4 ºC (05h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 21); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Por cá tivemos apenas uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada e início da manhã, que deixaram *3,4mm* no Sítio das Fontes. O resto do dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com a máxima a chegar aos *18,3ºC* e registando, neste momento, a temperatura mais baixa de hoje, com 8,6ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Mar 2013 às 12:28)

Boas,

De volta ao 'meu' Algarve... Ceu muito nublado, com periodos de chuva fraca... Tempo ameno!

Grande Bolo!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2013 às 12:55)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e já chove na Serra de Monte Figo, um ou outro aguaceiro deve chegar mais ao litoral durante esta tarde.


----------



## boneli (25 Mar 2013 às 13:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Agreste, provaste as 4 qualidades. Eu provei duas, a de denominado folar de olhão e do chocolate.
> 
> Xi, tanto guloso.   Há menino que já não precisa de comer folar até à Páscoa. Eu cá achei o bolo rei mais saboroso que o folar, e considero folar que existe à venda no continente ou pingo doce chamado de folar de olhão bem mais saboroso.
> 
> ...




Saudades desses docinhos ai do Algarve...estão esse folar é qualquer coisa de...e aqueles mais pequenos que não me recordo o nome! De facto agora aqui por cima já se vê á venda nas grandes superficies e não são maus de todo, mas tem piada é comê-los ai mesmo o sabor é diferente, sabor a "ria" porque é o saber da nossa terra! 
Quase quase que essa foto mostrava a minha casa, que fica no largo onde tem a Igreja.

Um grande abraço a todos os Algarvios


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2013 às 21:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 9,0 ºC (04h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Mais um dia com vários períodos de chuva *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 21); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2013 às 01:06)

Aqui pela Lagoa de St André,vento fraco de SW, chuva fraca incessante há horas, e 15.1ºC.

Ontem, 12.6ºC/17.4ºC, num dia de céu em geral coberto...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 11:05)

V.R.S.A.

Temp: 17ºC

Ceu muito nublado e vento fraco de S.


----------



## trepkos (26 Mar 2013 às 11:14)

Ontem fui ver a Barragem do Pego do Altar em Alcaçer do Sal e estava a descarregar! Há 10 anos que não a via em descarga. Esta barragem é muito sensivel, pois sempre que há descargas maiores ou mais apertadas a aldeia de Santa Catarina fica isolada e pode mesmo alagar a baixa de Alcaçer do Sal quando junto com a maré cheia. Portanto são feitas descargas controladas antes de maiores chuvas.

Há 2 meses atrás estive lá e o cenário era desolador, estava mesmo numa cota critica.

Estava assim há 2 meses.







Ontem.






E em descarga.











Que inverno memorável.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 11:39)

V.R.S.A.

Temp: 18.8ºC

Ceu com boas Abertas...vento fraco de SW.

Por aqui as barragens tambem estão bem compostas...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2013 às 14:19)

Boas,

Depois de uma manhã com alguns chuviscos, neste momento já chove com maior intensidade aqui em Lagoa. No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado está em 1mm.


----------



## boneli (26 Mar 2013 às 14:27)

Pessoal do Algarve parece que se está a aproximar uma célula...pode largar algo


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2013 às 14:38)

Alandroal: por aqui esteve a chover quase toda a noite. Já hoje alguns aguaceiros moderados. O vento também esteve forte ao longo da manhã.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2013 às 14:45)

Céu muito escuro a W, N e E de Lagoa, com uns _cumulus_ muito interessantes! Já resultou num aguaceiro mais forte (51,4mm/h) no Sítio das Fontes, que elevou o acumulado para os *3,8mm*.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 16:00)

V.R.S.A.

Temp:16.2ºC

Ceu com abertas e vento moderado de S.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 16:38)

V.R.S.A

Por aqui chove moderado puxado a vento...

Temp: 15.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

Aqui por Lagoa vai chovendo fraco. Pelo radar parecia que vinha um pouco mais. Para já,  4,2mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 16:47)

Chove forte e com vento...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 16:55)

Periodos de chuva forte com rajadas de vento forte... por esta não esperava eu!!


----------



## amando96 (26 Mar 2013 às 17:07)

Caiu uma valente chuvada há pouco tempo, a estrada ficou uma ribeira lamacenta do nada.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2013 às 17:51)

Por aqui tem estado a chover de forma fraca a moderada há cerca de 1 hora. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes subiu para os *10mm*.


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2013 às 19:27)

Restos de colecção por aqui... frente de muito fraca actividade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 19:54)

Depois da rega, o vento é agora rei...

Vento forte de SW...

temp: 15.0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 21:23)

Boas,

Por agora nem chove nem faz vento... 

temp: 14.6ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

Eis que os periodos de chuva voltam... por vezes moderados..

Temp:14.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2013 às 22:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (12h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*Chuva ... * 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 21); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2013 às 02:07)

Mais um dia Açoreano aqui pela Lagoa de St André...

14.8ºC/17.8ºC, com céu encoberto e periodos de chuva fraca....o vento esteve moderado com rajadas de SW.

Por agora mais do mesmo com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Durante a madrugada ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos por cá e, neste momento, chove de forma fraca desde as 08h30. O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos *1,2mm*.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Mar 2013 às 09:49)

Por aqui já choveu moderado a fraco mas já parou.
Vou encomendar espécies de clima húmido porque os cactos já não aguentam com tanta água


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mar 2013 às 10:00)

A reportar de Altura - Algarve

E no primeiro dia de pluviometro a funcionar tenho um acumulado das ultimas 24h de 7.9mm (período compreendido entre as 9h do dia 26 e 9h de dia 27).


----------



## Armindo Rosa (27 Mar 2013 às 10:09)

Faro - Tempo nublado mas sem chuva de momento.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 14:10)

Se não estou em erro, parece que a depressão que o ECMWF via, já se está a formar a SW de Sagres:












Vê-se melhor no SAT24:
http://www.sat24.com/en/sp?ir=true


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2013 às 14:35)

Aparentemente mais a norte do que o modelado. Portanto a tarde pode ser chuvosa.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2013 às 14:54)

Estremoz: mais um dia com frequentes aguaceiros, por vezes moderados 

O período entre as 16h00 e as 19h00 terá um aumento da intensidade da precipitação a sul do Tejo, com a passagem de um complexo nebuloso em deslocamento para leste. Uma tarde molhada no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve (isto acreditando nos modelos).


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2013 às 15:07)

o pessoal ai para o sul parece ir ter festa


----------



## peteluis (27 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

Cheguei agora a Loulé para umas mini ferias, parece que vem aí animaçao.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

V.R.S.A

Ceu alternado, ora muito nublado ora pouco nublado.

Temp:18.1ºC


----------



## boneli (27 Mar 2013 às 17:55)

Atenção pessoal do Algarve...segundo o radar do IPMA parece que se aproxima algo interessante


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2013 às 18:15)

Mas que regalo para os meus olhos estas imagens de Sat...e radar tambem... Maquina preparada! 

www.sat24.com/mo

Temp: 16.0ºC

Ceu muito nublado...


----------



## aoc36 (27 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

por aqui 15.8º , 86% de humidade e pressão 1004
dia entre muitas nuvens a poucas...tipo escura a oeste e uns pingos perdidos....


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 18:52)

Parece-me que a mancha no radar está difícil de entrar em terra...vai acabar por perder força....


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Parece-me que a mancha no radar está difícil de entrar em terra...vai acabar por perder força....



Demasiado estática dá a ideia que sempre que se aproxima de terra perde força claramente e mesmo que mantenha vai passar a sul do Algarve 
É pena porque o radar indica precipitação entre os 15 a 20 mm por hora


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2013 às 19:04)




----------



## tucha (27 Mar 2013 às 19:18)

david 6 disse:


>



Éh, lá,  o que poderá se isto? Estou em Albufeira de férias,  a coisa está calma, tudo mto nublado e uns pingos de vez em qd, mas tudo calmo, sem vento...mas o que se pode esperar para esta noite, de acordo com esta imagem de satélite? :


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 19:24)

tucha disse:


> Éh, lá,  o que poderá se isto? Estou em Albufeira de férias,  a coisa está calma, tudo mto nublado e uns pingos de vez em qd, mas tudo calmo, sem vento...mas o que se pode esperar para esta noite, de acordo com esta imagem de satélite? :



Santa Bárbara vos acuda! A vossa sorte é que até esta linha de instabilidade aí chegar, já descarregou bastante água! Agora já só tem manchas amarelas e laranjas isto na refletividade. Vai ser um dilúvio por aí!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 19:28)

david 6 disse:


>



Cuidado que essa imagem é a do acumulado horário...muito diferente da reflectividade máxima ou da intensidade de precipitação.

E pela análise do radar, julgo que a mancha de precipitação acabará por perder alguma da sua força e, a chegar a terra, deverá ser na zona mais a Sotavento... mas vamos aguardar, que está muito estacionária e é difícil perceber o que irá fazer ao  certo...


----------



## aoc36 (27 Mar 2013 às 19:33)

por albufeira chove fraco


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 19:40)

Na intensidade da precipitação essa instabilidade toda até só é assinalada com pequenos pontos laranja, bastantes manchas amarelas e também muitas manchas verdes claras e verdes escuras, provavelmente dará chuva forte aí para parte do sul!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2013 às 19:44)

Eu acho que é mais fogo de vista, o sat24 não mostra qualquer actividade eléctrica, ou seja, para mim não passa de um manto de nuvens baixas que o radar tem tendência para aumentar e fica meio baralhado. A olhar para o céu, não tem aspecto de nuvens de chuva, daquelas chuvadas históricas que temos por cá. Não atirem muitos foguetes que não existe festa nenhuma. 

Se tivesse sueste ou de sul, a música seria outra, mas de SW não vejo assim nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 19:57)

Mas como é que já sabem que aquela instabilidade toda tem atividade elétrica?
O IPMA e o Euclid ainda não detetaram nenhum raio nessa linha de instabilidade.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 20:04)

Está-se mesmo a ver quem vai ser o premiado com aquela precipitação...Espanha! Para aqui já não vai chegar nada...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 20:07)

Segundo a imagem da intensidade da precipitação das 19:50 do radar, a linha instável, já só tem maioritariamente manchas verdes claras e verdes escuras, com alguns fragmentos amarelos. Se bem que a refletividade ainda está laranja e amarela.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Mar 2013 às 20:12)

Em vez de analisarem apenas as cores da mancha de precipitação, vejam também o movimento da mesma, para perceberem para onde se dirige. Claramente, ali na interface com a terra, existe algum factor que não a está a deixar entrar, pelo que se vai mantendo apenas no mar e com sentido W-E.


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

Xii, que stress que para aqui vai..

Aquela depressão a sul tem uma boa mancha nebulosa no sector norte, que não é muito mais que uma mistela de nuvens médias, altas e baixas, com alguma convecção em geral fraca embebida..
Deve-se a uma linha de forçamento em altura, e ao influxo de ar mais quente para norte por cima de ar relativamente mais fresco que há sobre Pt continental.

As células mais activas estão todas a SE do centro...naquelas linhas que vão por Marrocos, e ai sim há bastante energia e shear..os Marroquinos e a zona do estreito hão de ter uma noite fixe

Nas proximas horas pelo Algarve deverá chover, por vezes moderado, mas nada de mais.


Bem...aqui pela Lagoa de St André, vento nulo e 15.8ºC.
O dia foi de céu com periodos de muito nublado e algumas abertas, vento moderado de SW enfraquecendo gradualmente, e algumas formações convectivas não muito robustas especialmente sobre a serra de Grandola.
Minima de 14.3ºC, máxima de 18.8ºC.


----------



## aoc36 (27 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

[/URL]

perdeu força?


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 20:44)

stormy disse:


> Xii, que stress que para aqui vai..
> 
> Aquela depressão a sul tem uma boa mancha nebulosa no sector norte, que não é muito mais que uma mistela de nuvens médias, altas e baixas, com alguma convecção em geral fraca embebida..
> Deve-se a uma linha de forçamento em altura, e ao influxo de ar mais quente para norte por cima de ar relativamente mais fresco que há sobre Pt continental.
> ...



Stormy isso significa que para além de trovoada, os Marroquinos vão ter vento forte?


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2013 às 20:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Stormy isso significa que para além de trovoada, os Marroquinos vão ter vento forte?



É uma possibilidade sim.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 20:55)

Quer me parecer que a linha instável se é que assim a posso chamar, está a ser empurrada para Este, a meu ver vai ser díficil para já, entrar no Algarve a precipitação mais forte/intensa.


----------



## tucha (27 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

Por Albufeira,  mais propriamente Oura, caem umas pingas grandes e constantes desde há umas 2 horas atrás...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2013 às 22:18)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui vai chovendo...certinho!


----------



## Redfish (27 Mar 2013 às 22:34)

Resumindo...

Tudo passou a Sul...

De resto 3.8 mm de acumulado diario...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Redfish disse:


> Resumindo...
> 
> Tudo passou a Sul...
> 
> De resto 3.8 mm de acumulado diario...



Bem me parecia que a linha de instabilidade se estava a deslocar para Este, vai fomentar a festa dos Marroquinos.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2013 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (13h08)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Períodos de chuva ao longo da noite passada e durante a parte da manhã, já em forma de aguaceiros (até cerca das 14h00)* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 21); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

Boa Tarde!!

Esta célula que está a chegar ao litoral alentejano tem potencial para haver trovoada. 
Assinalado a vermelho está a célula que referi e as setas são a direção com que se move.

Imagem Radar


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Mar 2013 às 19:06)

Acho que estas células que estão a entrar perdem bastante força.

A imagem de radar e satélite ali pelas 14h parecia fazer prever um fim de tarde bem regado, por aqui só umas pingas indefesas! 

Essa parece mais potente, mas vamos ver.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:08)

Ás 19:50h mais ou menos chegará ao litoral alentejano, está célula parece promissora.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:25)

Atenção à celula, está mais intensa. Na minha opinião quem acho que já é possível ver trovoada junto ao litoral alentejano ao longe.
Algum membro para relatar?


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2013 às 19:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,2 ºC (16h02)
Temperatura mínima = 10,1 ºC (05h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Por aqui continua alguma chuva, embora fraca ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,5 ºC (dia 21); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).



Miguel96 disse:


> Atenção à celula, está mais intensa. Na minha opinião quem acho que já é possível ver trovoada junto ao litoral alentejano ao longe. Algum membro para relatar?



Essa célula não tem nenhuma actividade eléctrica até ao momento (19h30). Condições para ocorrência de trovoadas só nos Açores; em Portugal Continental não existe CAPE suficiente - vamos ter uma noite tranquila de chuva.


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> Atenção à celula, está mais intensa. Na minha opinião quem acho que já é possível ver trovoada junto ao litoral alentejano ao longe.
> Algum membro para relatar?



segundo este site http://meteoredondo.com/trovoadas
ainda não foi registado actividade eléctrica


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2013 às 01:52)

Já teremos precipitação por Portalegre? Segundo os radares, a precipitação procede de noroeste, deslocando-se para sueste ... Afectou bastante a Beira - Baixa e agora deverá marcar presença no extremo nordeste alentejano 

Mas ainda é só a primeira vaga da noite


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2013 às 02:20)

Precipitação moderada a forte neste momento. 11,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## mesteves (29 Mar 2013 às 08:17)

Bom dia Srs. e Sras. Meteos, 

Pela zona de Ponte de Sor, a noite e o inicio desta manhã tem sido marcada por chuva constante  e vento forte durante a noite. Tudo escorre água e a saturação dos solos é impressionante. A barragem de Montargil descarrega fortemente o que faz com que a zona de Coruche já apresente uma extensa zona alagada. Pelos vistos, muita mais água virá por aí. Sempre se disse que: "Não há fome que não dê em fartura." Boa época Pascal


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Mar 2013 às 09:03)

Há cerca de meia hora, chuva moderada/forte acompanhada por alguma trovoada em Aljezur. Não estava à espera!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 
Por Silves também choveu um pouco mais forte por volta das 08h30, acompanhado de alguns trovões fracos. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos 2,6mm e agora vão caindo alguns pingos...


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2013 às 18:18)

Com a precipitação que está a cair e com a que se prevê que ainda caia até ao final do mês, ultrapassaremos o registo de novembro que já tinha sido muito elevado. Devemos chegar aos 160mm quando a média é 4x menor.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2013 às 18:31)

Tem estado a chover durante praticamente todo o dia, embora a intensidade seja bem fraca, a típica chuva "_molha-tolos_". O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos *3,6mm* (122mm este mês), e sigo com 16,4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2013 às 19:29)

Mais, uma vez a precipitação mais intensa a passar a sul do Algarve, até mete raiva.  Se o Algarve tivesse 100 km para sul, tinhamos precipitação muito mais elevada do que aquela que temos. 

Sigo com 2 mm de um aguaceiro forte desta manhã, ao final da tarde começou a chover fraco que não acumula nada.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2013 às 19:35)

Aqui a chuva já cai com maior intensidade. Mas de facto é pena a parte mais intensa estar sobre o mar...e ainda por cima tem actividade eléctrica! Pessoal do Sotavento, conseguem avistar pelo menos os clarões a Sul?


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2013 às 19:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui a chuva já cai com maior intensidade. Mas de facto é pena a parte mais intensa estar sobre o mar...e ainda por cima tem actividade eléctrica! Pessoal do Sotavento, conseguem avistar pelo menos os clarões a Sul?



Por aqui, não vejo nenhum clarão a Sul ou Sudoeste e é complicado ver com o tecto de nuvens baixas, e as luzes a reflectirem no céu que transformam-se tudo em tons laranja. O vento é que tem vindo aumentando de intensidade por aqui.


----------



## aoc36 (29 Mar 2013 às 19:42)

que dia mais desagradável. tempo encoberto, escuro e húmido...sigo com 3mm.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2013 às 20:24)

V.R.S.A

Chove moderado neste momento...

Nada de trovoada ate agora...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

O acumulado por aqui, aumentou para 4 mm.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2013 às 21:38)

Por agora nao chove...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2013 às 21:45)

Em Silves volta a chover de forma moderada.


----------



## aoc36 (29 Mar 2013 às 22:05)

por aqui chove com alguma intensidade...sigo com 5.5mm a subir


----------



## Agreste (29 Mar 2013 às 22:35)

A ribeira de Aljezur...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2013 às 22:50)

Ora chove ora para...não passa disto


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2013 às 23:02)

Por cá o acumulado subiu para os actuais *8,6mm*.


----------



## aoc36 (29 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Por cá o acumulado subiu para os actuais *8,6mm*.



aqui por albufeira sigo tb com a mesma cota...


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Mar 2013 às 23:37)

Agreste disse:


> A ribeira de Aljezur...



Não me lembro de ver isso tão cheio! 

Se bem que a causa principal terão sido as marés vivas. Passei hoje pela ponte na vila e já vi aquilo muito mais cheio.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Mar 2013 às 23:38)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mar 2013 às 13:42)

Boas,

Por aqui ceu parcialmente nublado, sem chuva e uma temp de 21.6ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mar 2013 às 14:13)

22.1ºC

Periodos de chuviscos... a pensar que a chuva tinha tirado folga hoje :P


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2013 às 14:54)

Boas, 17,0ºC com alguns Cumulus perdidos.


----------



## Agreste (30 Mar 2013 às 17:45)

Marés de lua cheia, as primeiras após o equinócio e alguma precipitação também. Em agosto não chegam a metade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mar 2013 às 18:45)

Ceu totalmente nublado.

15.5ºC

Vento fraco SW


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Mar 2013 às 22:51)

Ceu totalmente nublado.

15.0ºC 

Sem vento...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2013 às 02:07)

Chuva fraca neste momento
Só espero que não chova amanhã à tarde


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2013 às 11:11)

Alandroal: períodos de chuva forte e contínua desde as 10h00 ...







Sat24.com

Pessoal, este tópico é de apenas de seguimento; existem outros tópicos onde possam deixar os vossos gostos.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia,

Por aqui nada de nada, o mesmo tempo aborrecido todos os dias com nevoeiro, com chuva parva, e mais nada ....
Está tanta humidade que acho que vou ficar a dormir em casa ! 

Saudades de um belo dia de chuva ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2013 às 11:51)

Acumulados 28,6 mm desde as 0h em Degracia.

E continua a chover moderadamente.

O mês vai com 239,6 mm até agora.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2013 às 12:00)

Por cá, depois de um aguaceiro moderado perto das 04h UTC, o resto da madrugada e manhã foram de alguns períodos de chuva muito fraca. O acumulado no sítio das Fontes está nos *2,2mm*. 

Neste momento não chove, o céu está muito nublado e registo 16,9ºC com vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2013 às 12:27)

Boas, por aqui, nem chove nem faz sol e nem está tempo para ver as babes em mini-saia.  Caiu um aguaceiro forte durante a madrugada que rendeu 2 mm, de resto, tempo monótono e bom para dormir.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Mar 2013 às 12:28)

Por aqui mais um revés! Mas parece que a sentença já estava lida à muito tempo. Temos vindo a acumular sempre na ordem dos 8/10mm de cada vez na última semana e ontem verifiquei que os modelos retiraram grande parte da precipitação para o Algarve no dia de Hoje. O que se adivinhava ser um dia muito chuvoso já não o será. Muita humidade e chuva molha-parvos isso está garantido! Parece que a região centro e o Alto Alentejo é que poderão ter algumas complicações no dia de hoje. Tem caído muita água nessas regiões.

Feliz Páscoa a todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2013 às 12:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui mais um revés! Mas parece que a sentença já estava lida à muito tempo. Temos vindo a acumular sempre na ordem dos 8/10mm de cada vez na última semana e ontem verifiquei que os modelos retiraram grande parte da precipitação para o Algarve no dia de Hoje. O que se adivinhava ser um dia muito chuvoso já não o será. Muita humidade e chuva molha-parvos isso está garantido! Parece que a região centro e o Alto Alentejo é que poderão ter algumas complicações no dia de hoje. Tem caído muita água nessas regiões.
> 
> Feliz Páscoa a todos!



Aqui é sempre de raspão, ou passa a norte ou a sul, só tirando algumas excepções é que temos alguma sorte, porque de resto é sempre a mesma música e nem vale a pena ver os modelos, porque esses fazem sempre sonhar e chega o dia nunca é como mostram. Aqui é sempre a tirar, nunca vi modelo nenhum carregar na precipitação horas antes, mas tirar isso é 100% garantido. Aqui, também só existe precipitação mais forte é quando os modelos não prevêem nada.  Hoje, seria um dia que renderia uns 20 mm aqui pelos Algarves e levamos com 2 mm, talvez um aguaceiro ou outro lá mais para a tarde e não acredito em muito mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2013 às 14:00)

,Tem chovido forte com vento forte. Levo 27,2mm, o IPMA levará uns 30mm por aí.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2013 às 15:37)

Estremoz: chuva intensa e vento com rajadas fortes ...

No *Algarve*, a passagem da superfície frontal será só ao final da tarde ou já ao início da noite. Tenham lá paciência mas a chuva vai chegar a todos!






Sat24.com

A passagem de sistemas frontais sobre o território de Portugal Continental está a originar de períodos de chuva, por vezes intensos, nas regiões do centro e sul (progredindo do litoral para o interior e de norte para sul).
Passagem a regime de aguaceiros, nas regiões do norte, por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2013 às 15:53)

Chuva forte com rajadas, 66 km/h. 14,0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (31 Mar 2013 às 16:18)

Quase não choveu durante toda a manhã e até agora. A água da ribeira nem sequer é barrenta. Aguardemos pelo princípio da noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2013 às 16:23)

Rajada de 83,2 km/h há instantes. A chuva parou mais, e deu lugar ao vento forte, por vezes constante. 14,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

Estremoz: períodos de chuva bastante intensos pouco antes das 18h00. Agora temos uma relativa acalmia mas o radar assinala a a aproximação de novas linhas de instabilidade.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2013 às 18:18)

Aqui por Silves também já vai chovendo, embora de forma fraca. O vento está moderado de SW. Sigo com *3mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2013 às 19:05)

E pronto, foi rápida a passar a chuva... deixou mais uns pingos, elevando o acumulado para os *5,4mm*. Agora segue-se o Sotavento.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

Afinal ainda chove por aqui... Parecia que ia parar, mas não... *8mm* acumulados até agora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2013 às 20:40)

14,1mm
Mesmo com esta chuva saiu à rua mais um cortejo histórico e etnográfico em Serpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

Por aqui, a única coisa que se faz sentir com bastante intensidade é o vento, porque em relação à precipitação sigo apenas com 4 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2013 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

6ª Feira, 29 de Março

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (12h39)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (01h19)

Sábado, 30 de Março

Temperatura máxima = 20,4 ºC (12h30)
Temperatura mínima = 11,1 ºC (06h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Hoje com prolongados períodos de chuva forte.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 20,4 ºC (dia 30); Temp. mínima = 1,2 ºC (dia 14).

*A temperatura média mensal deste mês de Março foi a mais baixa desde 2003 (quando comecei a registar dados).*


----------



## Redfish (31 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

Em Loulé o dia até agora teve um acumulado de 16.0mm e pelo Radar do IPMA ainda poderá fechar com mais uns mms... 

Que mês de março chuvoso....


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2013 às 23:00)

Destaque também para os *48,5mm* registados em Monchique! Nada mau!


----------



## talingas (31 Mar 2013 às 23:05)

Bem aqui por Portalegre já choveu este ano, o que não choveu com certeza no ultimo, ou até nos últimos 2. Muitas barragens aqui do distrito, podem "agradecer" á serra de São Mamede, toda a agua que estão a receber. Num passeio de pascoa, precisamente por São Mamede, só posso dizer que está tudo _abobrado _ com água, corre agua por tudo quanto é lado, novos regatos se formaram, agua que já não tem por onde ir, e simplesmente vem encosta abaixo e galga estradas, faz de valetas autenticas ribeiras, é mesmo incrível a quantidade de água que vai por aqui. As zonas planas são agora lagos. Mas nem tudo foi "espectáculo", o Rio Sever estava "louco", a zona da Portagem, fica situada entre encostas, e o cenário era  no mínimo fora do normal para a região, nunca tinha visto tanta agua na minha vida, hortas transformadas em ribeiras, estradas que eram agora o curso para toda aquela agua, pontes prestes a serem galgadas. Os bombeiros e a GNR tiveram mesmo de intervir, a agua por pouco não entrava para dentro dos carros, tal era a quantidade de agua que vinha de hortas e muros, não havia vasão suficiente para tanta agua, os Espanhois que se preparem, mas seguir somos nós, já que esta agua toda vai engrossar o Tejo. Temos agua garantida, se houvessem duas barragens da Apartadura, estavam as duas cheias, mas por enquanto está apenas uma . Não estranhem a minha admiração e reportagem dos acontecimentos, mas de facto é a primeira vez que assisto a isto na minha região. São Mamede já é rica em agua, mas este ano excede tudo. Só me perguntava de onde raio sai tanta agua... Agora que a chuva acalmou, já deve estar a voltar tudo á normalidade, apesar do aparato muito bem estamos nós aqui, a abundância de agua é muita, mas o perigo nem tanto. Brevemente vou postar mais alguns videos.  Agora fiquem com o Rio Sever na piscina fluvial da Portagem. [ame="http://youtu.be/NL-wp0sDKK0"]http://youtu.be/NL-wp0sDKK0[/ame]


----------



## actioman (1 Abr 2013 às 00:05)

Por Elvas termino o dia com a minha estação a marcar uns belos 34,2mm, o segundo melhor registo diário de sempre, a seguir ao do dia 18 de Maio de 2011, onde à custa de umas belas trovoadas registei 39mm.
Acabei o mês com 176,9mm. O maior valor mensal desde que tenho registos (Março de 2010)


----------



## Agreste (1 Abr 2013 às 00:51)

Quando saí de Aljezur os bombeiros estavam a verificar a ribeira pois já tinha saído em vários locais. Uma parte das hortas estão inundadas. Dos 4 metros de água que devem ter os 3 arcos da ponte faltavam-lhe uns 40cm para tapar os arcos. Levava alguma lenha.


----------

